# Un peu de tennis.



## dmo95 (6 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Et bien je suis surpris qu'il n'y ait pas eu de fil de crée pour cette superbe édition de Roland Garros 2007, avec de très bon match en perspective. Nous avons 4 des 6 premières têtes de série, si ca c'est pas le pied. A savoir Nadal(2) vs. Djokovic(6, l'enfoiré qui à sortit un bel éspoir français Patience ) et Federer(1) vs. Davydenko(4, mon petit favoris ).

En tous cas, c'est une belle fin de semaine qui s'annonce !!

J'ai l'impréssion de ne pas avoir ma place sur un forum, pas trop sportif les macusers ?


----------



## Grug (6 Juin 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Et bien je suis surpris qu'il n'y ait pas eu de fil de crée pour cette superbe édition de Roland Garros 2007, avec de très bon match en perspective. Nous avons 4 des 6 premières têtes de série, si ca c'est pas le pied. A savoir Nadal(2) vs. Djokovic(6, l'enfoiré qui à sortit un bel éspoir français Patience ) et Federer(1) vs. Davydenko(4, mon petit favoris ).
> 
> ...


effectivement, c'est &#233;trange, sans doute trop politique comme sujet


----------



## JPTK (6 Juin 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> J'ai l'impréssion de ne pas avoir ma place sur un forum, pas trop sportif les macusers ?



Si si à fond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Ceci dit je regarde dès que je peux ce tournoi, et pour l'instant c'est plutôt pas mal.


----------



## dmo95 (6 Juin 2007)

Et bien voil&#224; je me disais aussi ... pas de fan de tennis ca paraissait bizare, deux petites r&#233;actions c'est d&#233;j&#224; pas mal en 5 minutes 

Et alors pronostic pour la finale ?

Pour ma part je dirais bien Nadal - Davydenko avec Nadal gagnant ... une machine le bordel !


----------



## je hais les ordis (6 Juin 2007)

ouais c'est toujours cool de regarder roland garros...il fait beau dehors mais on reste dans la fraicheur du salon, les pieds sur la table basse a bouffer des pépitos...dommage que les francais soient une fois de plus si peu convainquant....


----------



## JPTK (6 Juin 2007)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> ouais c'est toujours cool de regarder roland garros...il fait beau dehors mais on reste dans la fraicheur du salon, les pieds sur la table basse a bouffer des p&#233;pitos...dommage que les francais soient une fois de plus si peu convainquant....



Ouah j'ai vu Grosjean jouer d'ailleurs, comme &#224; chaque fois que je l'ai vu, fautes directes... &#231;a doit &#234;tre son surnom, il a pas de mental et bon maintenant il est un peu en fin de vie, de toute fa&#231;on il &#233;tait plut&#244;t chiant comme jouer, et m&#234;me comme personne, pas marrant, pas beau, rien quoi :rateau: 
De toute fa&#231;on je sais pas ce qu'il a foutu le conseiller d'orientation, mais avec un nom comme &#231;a il fallait &#234;tre charcutier-boucher, pas tennisman ! 


Concernant le prono, NADAL/FEDERER ?  

Y a le Serbo-Croate qui est pas mauvais non plus, en plus il est bien fun m&#234;me si &#231;a saute pas &#224; la gueule direct. J'ai pas vu jouer sinon Davydenko.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juin 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> ... pas de fan de tennis ca paraissait bizare, deux petites réactions c'est déjà pas mal en 5 minutes
> ...



J'avais lu :

"Pas de fan de pennis ca paraissait bizare, deux petites erections c'est déjà pas mal en 5 mn..." :rateau:   

je suis dehors... 

Bon sinon, je trouve ça moin con que le foot, il ne sont que 2 à courir après la baballe... Ah oui aussi, depuis Mr Mlle Mauresmo mes phantasmes tenniswomenesque ont disparu...


----------



## je hais les ordis (6 Juin 2007)

je trouve aussi que les francais n'ont pas de mental, enfin, moins que les autres, ils tiennent pas la pression...et en tennis c'est super imoortant. 

pour la finale, je dirais le n°1 vs le n°2, avec une victoire du n°2 .


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Juin 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> avec Nadal gagnant ... une machine le bordel !




Bah moi je pronostique pas, mais j'espère :
Nadal/Federer, avec Nadal perdant. 

J'aime pas ce mec, il tape comme un sourd et voilà, c'est le genre de jeu qui m'emmerde à mort.


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bah moi je pronostique pas, mais j'espère :
> Nadal/Federer, avec Nadal perdant.
> 
> J'aime pas ce mec, il tape comme un sourd et voilà, c'est le genre de jeu qui m'emmerde à mort.




Mais il est quand même très bon...
Dans le genre "taper comme un sourd", ça m'a fait penser à Cissé au foot... :rateau:
Mais c'est un autre sujet...

Pour la finale...
Djokovic / Federer, ça serait pas mal.
Djokovic gagnant, hé ho, faut pas qu'il gagne tout le temps tout le Federer...


----------



## dmo95 (6 Juin 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> J'avais lu :
> 
> "Pas de fan de pennis ca paraissait bizare, deux petites erections c'est déjà pas mal en 5 mn..." :rateau:
> 
> je suis dehors...



héhé pas mal, en plus ca colle plutôt bien 

Par contre je suis pas d'accord avec vous sur le mental des joueurs français, il faut pas l'oublier ils sont chez eux et par conséquent ils ont plus de pression !! Patience a failli renverser la tendance, et en faisant endurer le match le plus dur à Djokovic depuis le début du tournois selon lui, et puis il faut pas l'oublier Gasquet est tous de même 13eme au classement ATP, ce qui signifie qu'il a enchainé pas mal de bon résultat depuis le début de l'année !

Voilà j'éspère en avoir convaincu plus d'un que les français ne sont pas si mauvais que ca, puis pour en rajouter une couche la france arrive souvent sur le podium en Coupe Davis...


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Juin 2007)

Vous aussi vous trouvez que Webô à l'air du numéro un Federer? Il lui manque juste la raquette... Quoique...


----------



## dmo95 (6 Juin 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Vous aussi vous trouvez que Webô à l'air du numéro un Federer? Il lui manque juste la raquette... Quoique...



Moi pas tous comprendre ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Juin 2007)

Ben c'est juste que je trouve que Webolivier ressemble quelque peu &#224; Federer. Lui manque juste le coup de raquette. 











non? toujours pas? J'ai du mal &#224; trouver une photo de Federer ou il lui ressemble vraiment le plus et une photo ou Web&#244; n'est pas bourr&#233;. 

Le sourire, la forme des sourcils... Non? Toujours pas?


----------



## dmo95 (6 Juin 2007)

ok, ca va mieux c'est bien plus clair et là tout est explicite. Pour la ressemblance, il y a déjà deux personnes sur la photo et sincerement je ne voix pas lequel des deux tu trouves lui ressembler ! A si celui de gauche peut être ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2007)

Bonjour.

Moi je pense que Federer va gagner.

Voil&#224;.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Vous aussi vous trouvez que Webô à l'air du numéro un Federer? Il lui manque juste la raquette... Quoique...



On en a déjà parlé, mais je crois que tu as dû te prendre un méchant coup de raquette pour voir une ressemblance entre les deux protagonistes.

Sinon ben... je ne suis ni nationaliste, ni patriote, ni chauvine mais...


*FEDERER IS THE BEST !!!!!*​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Sinon ben... je ne suis ni nationaliste, ni patriote, ni chauvine mais...


... Voilà ; tu l'es quand même un peu...


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Juin 2007)

Moi, je donne Mac Enroe

Franchement l'autre l&#224;, Lendl, je pense qu'il va retourner faire du mur

Mais, bon, je peux me tromper


----------



## dmo95 (6 Juin 2007)

y aurait il des suisses parmis nous ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juin 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> y aurait il des suisses parmis nous ?



Y'a vraiment de tout...


----------



## mado (6 Juin 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Bon sinon, je trouve ça moin con que le foot, il ne sont que 2 à courir après la baballe... Ah oui aussi, depuis Mr Mlle Mauresmo mes phantasmes tenniswomenesque ont disparu...



Si je peux aider.. Pas très douée en _tennis_, note


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Juin 2007)

Que dalle. Vous ne me ferez pas dire que le sourire n'est pas ressemblant. 

De toute façon, non rien.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Voil&#224; ; tu l'es quand m&#234;me un peu...



ben ouais c'est clair, c'est pour cela que je note " [...]je ne suis pas chauvine mais..."


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> ben ouais c'est clair, c'est pour cela que je note mais...


... Mais y'a pas à discuter ; c'est comme ça...


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Mais y'a pas à discuter ; c'est comme ça...



C'est comme ça
Ah la la la la
La lala lala lala lalala...
J'veux pas t'abandonner,
mon bébé
J'veux pas nous achever,
tu sais
C'est pas que je veuille tenir
ni que je veuille m'enfuir
Il me faut prendre le frais, c'est vrai
Hé, hé, hé
hé, viens près de moi
que je te le dise
Faut que j'moove
ce secret qui me tord le cur
Ah, la la la...


Désolée, j'avais envie de chanter. :rose: ça me prend quand je suis ******.


----------



## tirhum (7 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Si je peux aider.. Pas très douée en _tennis_, note


Je peux être ton soutien... moral ?!.....


----------



## JPTK (7 Juin 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> Par contre je suis pas d'accord avec vous sur le mental des joueurs fran&#231;ais, il faut pas l'oublier ils sont chez eux et par cons&#233;quent ils ont plus de pression !!



C'est pas faux, surtout quand on sait &#224; quel point le mental est important dans ce genre de sport, &#231;a peut tout changer, mais bon &#231;a n'explique pas tous pour les fran&#231;ais... sont pas mauvais non plus faut pas exag&#233;rer mais il manque quand m&#234;me un joueur un peu charismatique, ceci dit j'ai encore jamais vu jouer ni Monfils, ni Patience.

D&#233;cid&#233;ment le Djokovich me pla&#238;t bien, joli match aujourd'hui une fois de plus !


----------



## Bassman (7 Juin 2007)

La pression de jouer, le mental.

C'est bien une conception latine &#231;a. Les anglo saxon notamment savent tr&#232;s bien g&#233;rer tout &#231;a, parce qu'ils n'en tiennent pas compte.

Pour eux la victoire ne d&#233;pend que de la ma&#238;trise technique et de la forme physique. Quand les fran&#231;ais en g&#233;n&#233;ral ne se poseront plus autant de question, ils joueront lib&#233;r&#233;s.

Mais tr&#232;s souvent, le fait de ne pas "subir" la pression peut faire passer pour un arrogant, les sportifs anglais donnent souvent cette impression.


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juin 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ceci dit j'ai encore jamais vu jouer ni Monfils, ni Patience.




Patience connais pas, mais Monfils j'aime bien son style : à chaque fois que je le vois il fait des matchs de 8 heures, il se blesse, il ressort tout cassé.

On diriat Rocky Balboa qui fait du tennis.


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2007)

A la différence que Rocky aurait déjà bien du mal à tenir une raquette... 

:bebe:


----------



## Bassman (7 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> A la différence que Rocky aurait déjà bien du mal à tenir une raquette...
> 
> :bebe:


Bah avec des gants de boxe aussi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> ok, ca va mieux c'est bien plus clair et l&#224; tout est explicite. Pour la ressemblance, il y a d&#233;j&#224; deux personnes sur la photo et sincerement je ne voix pas lequel des deux tu trouves lui ressembler ! A si celui de gauche peut &#234;tre ?



Ben oui, forc&#233;ment celui de gauche, celui de droite, il est pas suisse, il est belge 

coucou: Paul, Web'O)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> pas trop sportif les macusers ?


Si.
Certains.

Mais &#234;tre sportif n'a rien &#224; voir avec le fait de passer des apr&#232;s-midi enti&#232;res vautr&#233; dans le canap&#233; devant la t&#233;loche en se gavant de trucs pas vraiement recomand&#233;s par les di&#233;t&#233;ticiens...

Je regardais RG quand j'&#233;tais &#233;tudiant - un parmis la longue liste des pr&#233;textes pour ne pas aller en cours et glander &#224; la place.
Maintenant, non.

Mais bon, je ne regarde plus non plus Goldorak - qui &#233;tait un peu le Lendl des dessins anim&#233;s*





* Julrou, c'est une image. A ce qu'il me semble, Lendl n'avait pas des haches planqu&#233;es dans les &#233;paules ni des cornes sur la t&#234;te...


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> * Julrou, c'est une image. A ce qu'il me semble, Lendl n'avait pas des haches planquées dans les épaules ni des cornes sur la tête...




Ah Bon ?


----------



## F118I4 (7 Juin 2007)

J' espère que Federer va enfin battre Nadal en final de Roland.

Que la technique de Federer va l' emporter sur le physique de Nadal.
Si Federer gagne dimanche il sera l'un des rare joueur à gagner les 4 tournois du Grand Chelem!

Pour les joueur français je pense qu' ils n' arrivent pas à gérer la pression et en plus ils s' entrainent pas assez sur la terre battue et pas assez de physique.La terre battue est une surface atypique et très exigeante physiquement.
Puisque dans les autres tournois du Grand Chelem ils  font de bons résultats (Wimbledon ou encore Open d' Australie).


----------



## JPTK (7 Juin 2007)

C'est bon comme elle se ballade la Justine quand même... :rateau: 
Sur que elle a pas été élevée à la fritte et la jup


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4291457 a dit:
			
		

> non? toujours pas? J'ai du mal &#224; trouver une photo de Federer ou il lui ressemble vraiment le plus et une photo ou Web&#244; n'est pas bourr&#233;.



Ca prouve que les Suisses non plus n'arrivent pas a g&#233;rer la pression:

Au bout d'un litre - un litre et demi y'a plus personne.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Juin 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca prouve que les Suisses non plus n'arrivent pas a g&#233;rer la pression:
> 
> Au bout d'un litre - un litre et demi y'a plus personne.


Et pourtant, Mackie n'est pas Suisse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et pourtant, Mackie n'est pas Suisse.



Il a dit 1 litre et demi, pas 15 cl


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

*FEDEREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER !!!*



Oups... :rose: 


​


----------



## rezba (7 Juin 2007)

C'est quoi la flaque sous tes pieds, Marie ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

La charte, bordel, la charte   

Non, non... federer il joue magnifiquement bien :love: , mais c'est pas tellement mon genre...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> La charte, bordel, la charte
> 
> Non, non... federer il joue magnifiquement bien :love: , mais c'est pas tellement mon genre...



C'est quoi ton genre ???

Sim ?


----------



## Lastrada (7 Juin 2007)

Coup droit de Nathalie Dechi, Maiiis
Mauresmo lui renvoit la balle, Maiiiiiis
Dechi lui renvoit la balle, Maiiiiiiis que va t'il se passer ?

...
le suspens est total !



On ne s'ennuie pas &#224; Roland Garros.


----------



## Lastrada (7 Juin 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est quoi ton genre ???
> 
> Sim ?



Et le tien, on peut conna&#238;tre ton id&#233;al f&#233;minin ?




Une qui dit oui ?


----------



## FANREM (8 Juin 2007)

3 photos de Ana Ivanovic prises ce jour pendant son interview pour une t&#233;l&#233;vision


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Juin 2007)

J'&#233;coute la Radio Suisse Romande le matin. Y a un "observateur" qui a dit un truc pas mal. "Federer, il est tellement suisse."   Il voulait parler de sa modestie.  

J'aime le tennis depuis toute petite, parce que c'est beau, mais l&#224;, depuis quelques temps, je suis sous le charme. :love: Je trouve motivant de voir que Federer n'est pas invicible (humain quoi) et qu'il y a des adversaires &#224; sa taille, comme Nadal, &#231;a rend le suspens tellement plus intense! (j'ai du mal &#224; m'exprimer l&#224;, c'est tr&#232;s mal dit.)

Mais bon, vive Federer quand m&#234;me! :love: 

Ah, pour tous celles et ceux qui n'ont pas de poste de tv, j'ai d&#233;couvert (je sais, un peu tard :rose: ) Zattoo Tv. Comme &#231;a, je pourrais regarder la finale sur mon PB.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4293131 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, pour tous celles et ceux qui n'ont pas de poste de tv, j'ai d&#233;couvert (je sais, un peu tard :rose: ) Zattoo Tv. Comme &#231;a, je pourrais regarder la finale sur mon PB.



Bien d'accord. Zattoo c'est cool.  Mais, petit b&#233;mol de taille, c'est que &#231;a ne fonctionne qu'en Suisse &#224; ce jour (edith: et au Danemark et au Royaume-Uni para&#238;t-il).

Maria Sharapova.


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juin 2007)

Le match le plus spectaculaire sera Djokovic contre le gnome ... mais sinon aller Federer " le plus francais des suisses " dixit Laurent Luyat


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Federer " le plus francais des suisses " dixit Laurent Luyat




Argh l'horreur! Tu parles d'un compliment...  





[non parce que Belge, Corse passe encore mais Frouz!!!! ]


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Argh l'horreur! Tu parles d'un compliment...



Ce mec dit même de Shrek aka Justine Henin qu'elle est la plus française des belges


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Le match le plus spectaculaire sera Djokovic contre le gnome ... mais sinon aller Federer " le plus francais des suisses " dixit Laurent Luyat





Marie84 a dit:


> Argh l'horreur! Tu parles d'un compliment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





StJohnPerse a dit:


> Ce mec dit même de Shrek aka Justine Henin qu'elle est la plus française des belges



Faut bien trouver un système pour avoir des français qui gagnent ! 

:rateau:


----------



## Nephou (8 Juin 2007)

FANREM a dit:


> 3 photos monstrueuses de Ana Ivanovic



*Bon, je sais bien qu&#8217;on n&#8217;est pas dans portfolio mais la taille et le poids de tes images sont bien trop importante ! &#231;a fait plus de 1,2 Mo &#224; charger pour ta simple contrib&#8217; 

Hop hop hop
*


----------



## JPTK (8 Juin 2007)

Magnifique Federer... rien que sa 2e balle avec cet effet de fou qu'il a sorti en fin de match valait déjà le détour


----------



## Grug (8 Juin 2007)

:waou: je viens de voir les derniers points du Federer/Davidenko.
ça fait quelques années que j'avais pas regardé de tennis et le niveau est techniquement impressionant.


----------



## dmo95 (8 Juin 2007)

Et ouai voilà c'est fait, mon petit favoris va retourner chez lui boire un peu de vodka !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> Et ouai voilà c'est fait, mon petit favoris va retourner chez lui boire un peu de vodka !



C'est parce que tu n'as pas choisi le bon favori... Moi je suis très opportuniste


----------



## dmo95 (8 Juin 2007)

Et bien voilà nous aurons droit une fois de plus à une finale de choc !!!

VAMOS RAPHA​
Pronostic : Nadal !


----------



## je hais les ordis (8 Juin 2007)

moi je dis égalité avec tir au buts, vitoire de nadal 21 à 17 en 10s57


----------



## dmo95 (8 Juin 2007)

je ne comprend pas ton humour :s :s


----------



## je hais les ordis (8 Juin 2007)

moi non plus mais j'm'en fous


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2007)

En p&#233;nis, la France a &#233;t&#233; battue par trois putes &#224; deux !

(Coluche)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

Loin de moi l'idée de vous vouloir jouer au troll et si ce sujet est trop polémique merci au modo du coin d'effacer mon post:

Lorsque vous voyez *ça* (merci joubichou pour la photo), est-ce que vous pensez sincèrement que cette musculature est naturelle ? Je ne vise pas Nadal en particulier, mais je me demande à quel point le dopage est présent dans le tennis.
Je me pose simplement la question. Je me dis parfois que je préférerais voir des matchs moins trépidents mais que pour la peine ils se jouent avec des compétences physiques "normales"...


----------



## da capo (8 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> me dis parfois que je pr&#233;f&#233;rerais voir des matchs moins tr&#233;pidents mais que pour la peine ils se jouent avec des comp&#233;tences physiques "normales"...



viens me voir jouer&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (8 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Loin de moi l'idée de vous vouloir jouer au troll et si ce sujet est trop polémique merci au modo du coin d'effacer mon post:
> 
> Lorsque vous voyez *ça* (merci joubichou pour la photo), est-ce que vous pensez sincèrement que cette musculature est naturelle ? Je ne vise pas Nadal en particulier, mais je me demande à quel point le dopage est présent dans le tennis.
> Je me pose simplement la question. Je me dis parfois que je préférerais voir des matchs moins trépidents mais que pour la peine ils se jouent avec des compétences physiques "normales"...


Y'a pas que pour le tennis...  
Après, en regardant assidûment le sport, tous autant qu'on est, "on" entretient l'audimat et donc...


----------



## mado (8 Juin 2007)

Ah ouais quand m&#234;me.. Sacr&#233;ment chang&#233; le corps des tennismen..
La pr&#233;paration physique.. Quel art subtil 

(edit : oups, j'avais pas vu ton post  Marie  )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> viens me voir jouer&#8230;




&#231;a veut dire quoi?  

Que tu joues super mal et je me ferais tellement ch... que je prierais pour voir un match de mecs (ou de filles) dopp&#233;Es bien comme il faut?


----------



## tirhum (8 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ah ouais quand m&#234;me.. Sacr&#233;ment chang&#233; le corps des tennismen..
> La pr&#233;paration physique.. Quel art subtil
> 
> (oups, j'avais pas vue ton post  Marie  )


Tu veux des fraises ?!....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas que pour le tennis...
> Après, en regardant assidûment le sport, tous autant qu'on est, "on" entretient l'audimat et donc...



entrenir l'audimat, ce n'est pas forcément soutenir le dopage...
Effectivement on ne trouve pas cette pratique que dans le vélo...


----------



## tirhum (8 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> entrenir l'audimat, ce n'est pas forc&#233;ment soutenir le dopage...


Ben les sponsors, s'il n'y a pas d'audimat...  
Et si y'a pas de sponsors...  


_Je caricature un peu, mais bon...  _


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas que pour le tennis...
> Après, en regardant assidûment le sport, tous autant qu'on est, "on" entretient l'audimat et donc...





			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Ben les sponsors, s'il n'y a pas d'audimat...
> Et si y'a pas de sponsors...
> 
> _Je caricature un peu, mais bon...  _



T'es déprimant :rateau:  ...


----------



## tirhum (8 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> T'es déprimant :rateau:  ...


 
Ça ne m'empêche pas de regarder le rugby et pourtant quand je vois les joueurs de l'hémisphère sud et certains joueurs de l'hémisphère nord.....  
Je ne me pose plus de question...  
Et je reste devant les matchs....


----------



## mado (8 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça ne m'empêche pas de regarder le rugby et pourtant quand je vois les joueurs de l'hémisphère sud et certains joueurs de l'hémisphère nord.....
> Je ne me pose plus de question...
> Et je reste devant les matchs....



Oui, mais eux ils font des calendriers parfois 

Je m'égare..


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

Aïe... lui il devrait arrêter tout-de-suite!!!  ça ne lui réussit pas...


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Juin 2007)

Les bières sont dans le frigidère.


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Juin 2007)

Jcrois que je suis polythéiste, les dieux existent! :love:


----------



## fredintosh (10 Juin 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Les bières sont dans le frigidère.





Aurélie85 a dit:


> Jcrois que je suis polythéiste, les dieux existent! :love:



Elles sont fortes, tes bières.
Tu tiendras jusqu'au 5ème set ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Elles sont fortes, tes bières.
> Tu tiendras jusqu'au 5ème set ?




non, j'en ai bientôt plus.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2007)

Espèce de trogne!  Alors il est bien ce match? J'me fais ch... à la biblio... :mouais: :mouais: ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Esp&#232;ce de trogne!  Alors il est bien ce match? J'me fais ch... &#224; la biblio... :mouais: :mouais: ...



Il est exceptionnel. Ok ok, je suis sous le charme, je suis pas tr&#232;s objective et je regarde sur zattoo entre deux questions de r&#233;visions de physiologie. "pourquoi Federer a-t-il une masse de muscle si d&#233;velopp&#233;e?" ah non, je me suis tromp&#233;e de question... :mouais: :mouais:

(y a m&#234;me les commentateurs qui hurlent.)


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Juin 2007)

Nadal a une position corporelle de gagnant. Federer baisse les épaules et la tête. C'est foutu pour nous (non non, je ne suis pas chauvine).


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Juin 2007)

Voil&#224;, l'ogre espagnol a encore frapp&#233;. Il a gagn&#233;. Le pauvre Roger, il a l'air tout triste. Et moi aussi du coup.


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Juin 2007)

Ai je un parti pris ? Honn&#234;tement je me demande si Nadal est pas dop&#233; vu comment il joue a tout ramene a 2h30 de match avoir une telle fougue ... Enfin ... Dommage pour MR FEDERER !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Juin 2007)

Si oui, au moins autant que son adversaire.


----------



## dmo95 (10 Juin 2007)

Joli finale, un grand Nadal comme d'habitude sur terre batu, et un petit Federrer comme d'habitude façe à Nadal sur terre batu !!


----------



## NED (11 Juin 2007)

Allez Roger, tu boufferas un peu de chocolat Suisse en revenant, ca te requinqueras !


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Juin 2007)

NED a dit:


> Allez Roger, tu boufferas un peu de chocolat Suisse en revenant, ca te requinqueras !



Jcrois qu'il a plutôt _bouffé_ autre chose, enfin j'dis ça, comme ça quoi.


----------



## NED (11 Juin 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> enfin j'dis ça, comme ça quoi.



Ouais tu floodes quoi.... 
Jeux set et match !


----------



## Gatika (11 Juin 2007)

Tout ca c'est à cause du Dr Fuentes !!

Non non je suis pas déçu  

Federer mon ami, mon frère, mon idole pourquoi n'as tu joué qu'a 50% ?:hein:


----------



## ivremort (11 Juin 2007)

Il n'a pas joué à 50%, c'est juste qu'il y a Nadal en face...  

C'est bien triste tout ça, mais bon, il faut reconnaître que Nadal est intouchable sur terre battue.


----------



## fredintosh (11 Juin 2007)

Federer, t'es re-battu !

 

 

:rose: 

Pascal 77


----------



## Gatika (11 Juin 2007)

ivremort a dit:


> Il n'a pas joué à 50%, c'est juste qu'il y a Nadal en face...
> 
> C'est bien triste tout ça, mais bon, il faut reconnaître que Nadal est intouchable sur terre battue.


 
bien trop de déchet inhabituel pour te donner raison   mais c'est sur que Nadal est très très fort sur terre battue. Néamoins il s'était quand meme pris une roue de vélo 6/0 à hambourg par Federer


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2007)

Gatika a dit:


> Néamoins il s'était quand meme pris une roue de vélo 6/0 à hambourg par Federer



Alors, ça n'était pas Nadal, mais Nada ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

Non, si Federer perd &#224; chque fois contre Nadal sur terre-battue, c'est que lui, il se nourrit pas auX amph&#233;t' lui!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Non, si Federer perd à chque fois contre Nadal sur terre-battue, c'est que lui, il se nourrit pas au amphét' lui!



On ne dit pas "Federer a perdu contre nadal sur terre battue",

mais "Nadal à gagné sur Federer battu" !


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On ne dit pas "Federer a perdu contre nadal sur terre battue",
> 
> mais "Nadal à gagné sur Federer battu" !



ça baisse Pascal. :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> ça baisse Pascal. :sleep:



J'attendrais la contre expertise d'une fan de Nadal !


----------



## Gatika (11 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Non, si Federer perd à chque fois contre Nadal sur terre-battue, c'est que lui, il se nourrit pas auX amphét' lui!





+ 1


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

Héhéhéééé...  

CQFD


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> H&#233;h&#233;h&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;...
> 
> CQFD



En fait je comprends mieux pourquoi t'es pas tr&#232;s dou&#233;e en maths toi.  D) Faudra que tu me dises o&#249; tu as appris ce genre de CFQD! :affraid:


----------



## Nephou (12 Juin 2007)

je vous propose de doucement laisser retomber ce fil jusqu&#8217;au prochain tournois si vous n&#8217;avez rien de plus &#224; partager&#8230; 

merci


----------



## Grug (12 Juin 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> je vous propose de doucement laisser retomber ce fil jusqu&#8217;au prochain tournois si vous n&#8217;avez rien de plus &#224; partager&#8230;
> 
> merci


*Wimbledon*
du*25 Juin 2007 *au* 08 Juillet 2007.*

on pourrait rouvrir &#224; cette date&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2007)

Grug a dit:


> *Wimbledon*
> du*25 Juin 2007 *au* 08 Juillet 2007.*
> 
> on pourrait rouvrir à cette date



Ou pour le grand tournoi inter-quartiers de Chantoiseau lès Petzouilles, les 16 et 17 juin !  La tête de série n° 1 sera Jean Bonnot, notre garde champêtre, trois fois champion du canton, et finaliste du championnat de l'arrondissement l'an passé !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Ce qui suppose qu'on ferme 

PAR-FAIT  !


----------



## Nephou (30 Mai 2008)

La saison de la balle est de nouveau ouverte semble-t-il&#8230;


----------



## stephane6646 (30 Mai 2008)

Et oui Roland est là comme chaque année... Quel souhait personnel puis-je formuler? J'aimerais qu'il y ait du beau jeu: la victoire de Chardy hier sur Nalbandian était impressionnante. Mais surtout, j'aimerais voir enfin Federer remporter le tournoi. J'ai 33 ans et j'aime le tennis depuis l'âge de 7 ans et je n'y joue plus hélas depuis quelques années à cause de mon dos... C'est le sport qui m'a donné le plus d'émotions soit réelles en jouant, soit télévisuelles en regardant les matches.
Mon premier grand souvenir est la victoire de Noah en 83 et à partir de là, j'ai vu de très beaux matches... Allez, j'essaye de me souvenir: une demi-finale entre Mecir et Edberg à Wimbledon, où Edberg laisse éclater sa joie, tellement il était transcendé; la victoire de Chang sur Lendl: pas le meilleur tennis, mais juste pour l'exploit (les profs regardaient le match avec nous au foyer du college... grand moment )...  Les matches de mon joueur préféré, André Agassi... ses matches et ses défaites souvent contre sampras (mais quel niveau de jeu, en particulier un quart de finale en australie, il y a quelques années)... Ses quatre finales remportées en grand chelem et surtout sa victoire à Rolang garros en 99.. Il me manque André...
Et puis est arrivé Federer... j'adore, c'est edberg, sampras et quelque chose en plus... c'est un jeu magnifique à voir et en plus c'est un mec sympa, pas hautain... Sa finale contre agassi à l'Us open était superbe et c'était digne d'une passation de pouvoir (il avait battu sampras quelques années avant dans le jardin de wimbledon)...
Alors j'espère, pour le beau jeu, que Roger Federer va aller au bout; qu'il n'aura pas de pépin de santé et qu'il battra Nadal...
Concernant Nadal, j'aimerais juste qu'il arette son cirque: gonfler les biceps en gueulant "vamos" ou quand il tombe par terre apres la victoire et qu'il regarde si on le regarde, ça me saoule...
Bref... allez Roger!!


----------



## melhao (30 Mai 2008)

J'espère que ce tournoi offrira de très belles surprises, comme par exemple la victoire du français sur Nalbandian. C'est ça la beauté du sport, une fois que le match commence tout est possible !

J'aime beaucoup Nadal et Federer, mais si l'opposition finale pouvait changer, ce serait sympa aussi ! 

Au niveau des joueurs français, je suis plutôt pessimiste pour qu'un d'entre eux arrive jusqu'au bout... Après je peux me tromper, et je l'espère.​ 
En parlant de souvenirs autour du tennis, le tournoi de Roland Garros a toujours le chic de tomber pendant les révisions du bac. Alors vous pouvez imaginer quel était mon cas.
Devant la télé, avec mes cours à côté, bien souvent posés juste pour faire joli et pour ma conscience :love:​


----------



## stephane6646 (30 Mai 2008)

et oui souvent, roland rime avec examens (lycée, fac...)... 
Je pense que les français ne sont pas suffisamment motivés par Roland garros; quelle explication en donner? trop de pression? un jeu inadapté sur terre? Les français brillent souvent à l'étranger et sur des surfaces rapides...
cet apres-midi, llodra va jouer et j'espère qu'il passera, histoire de voir un volleilleur au prochain tour...
Quant à la finale, je dirais que le haut du tableau est assez dégagé pour federer... ce sera plus dur pour nadal avec dojokovic en ligne de mire pour les demi...
La question que je me pose souvent quand je vois federer contre nadal c'est de savoir pourquoi federer ne monte pas plus souvent au filet? Il y est bien meilleur qu'en fond de cours...surtout contre nadal.


----------



## Grug (30 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ou pour le grand tournoi inter-quartiers de Chantoiseau lès Petzouilles, les 16 et 17 juin !  La tête de série n° 1 sera Jean Bonnot, notre garde champêtre, trois fois champion du canton, et finaliste du championnat de l'arrondissement l'an passé !


Bon alors ? ce Jean Bonnot&#8482;, il a été retenu pour l'euro ?


----------



## melhao (30 Mai 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> et oui souvent, roland rime avec examens (lycée, fac...)...
> Je pense que les français ne sont pas suffisamment motivés par Roland garros; quelle explication en donner? trop de pression? un jeu inadapté sur terre? Les français brillent souvent à l'étranger et sur des surfaces rapides...
> cet apres-midi, llodra va jouer et j'espère qu'il passera, histoire de voir un volleilleur au prochain tour...
> Quant à la finale, je dirais que le haut du tableau est assez dégagé pour federer... ce sera plus dur pour nadal avec dojokovic en ligne de mire pour les demi...
> La question que je me pose souvent quand je vois federer contre nadal c'est de savoir pourquoi federer ne monte pas plus souvent au filet? Il y est bien meilleur qu'en fond de cours...surtout contre nadal.


 
Oui c'est vrai qu'on brille mieux à l'étranger, y'a qu'à regarder Mauresmo qui a déjà gagné Wimbledon par exemple et qui, sur Roland Garros, ne va pas souvent bien loin... Cette édition le prouve encore plus ! :hosto: :casse:

Pour Federer, ça sera plus dégagé en effet ! Mais je me demande s'il ne devrait pas rencontrer Davydenko ... 
Sinon, je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est assez surprenant que Federer ne tente pas plus de monter au filet.
S'il y a encore une finale Nadal - Federer, j'aimerais bien que Federer gagne pour une fois sur ce tournoi  Mais la terre battue c'est pas trop son terrain de jeu favori :love:​


----------



## twinworld (30 Mai 2008)

petit pronostique : quel est le français qui va aller le plus loin et jusqu'où ? Aujourd'hui il reste
Julien Benneteau
Florent Serra
Gael Monfils
Michael Llodra
Paul-Henry Mathieu
Jeremy Chardy

Je vois bien Llodra en 8ème


----------



## melhao (30 Mai 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> petit pronostique : quel est le français qui va aller le plus loin et jusqu'où ? Aujourd'hui il reste
> Julien Benneteau
> Florent Serra
> Gael Monfils
> ...


 
Oui je vois bien Liorda aussi. Il est très prometteur :love:​


----------



## asticotboy (30 Mai 2008)

Je vois plus Monfils... Llodra est un super joueur de double (surtout épaulé de Santorro), mais je ne le sens pas vraiment capable de faire beaucoup mieux que ce qu'il a déjà fait.


----------



## twinworld (30 Mai 2008)

mais Monfils a un tableau plus dur.


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2008)

Pourquoi on regarde encore le tennis en France ? C'est un sport qui ne nous concerne plus depuis longtemps, non ?


----------



## twinworld (30 Mai 2008)

melhao a dit:


> Oui je vois bien Liorda aussi. Il est très prometteur :love:


désolé d'avoir écorché  j'ai corrigé.


----------



## twinworld (30 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Pourquoi on regarde encore le tennis en France ? C'est un sport qui ne nous concerne plus depuis longtemps, non ?


Parce qu'on ne peut être concerné que par les trucs où son pays brille ?


----------



## asticotboy (30 Mai 2008)

A cet instant t, le match llodra-bolelli est bien disputé... pas sûr qu'il tourne à l'avantage du français.


----------



## twinworld (30 Mai 2008)

bdm de bdm... mon zattoo ne fonctionne plus !!


----------



## asticotboy (30 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Pourquoi on regarde encore le tennis en France ? C'est un sport qui ne nous concerne plus depuis longtemps, non ?


 
Qu'est ce qui nous concerne alors ? la pétanque ? Pas besoin d'être numéro 1 pour se sentir concerné, sinon c'est la fin du sport !


----------



## tirhum (30 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Pourquoi on regarde encore le tennis en France ? C'est un sport qui ne nous concerne plus depuis longtemps, non ?


La F1, alors ?!...


----------



## benjamin (30 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Pourquoi on regarde encore le tennis en France ? C'est un sport qui ne nous concerne plus depuis longtemps, non ?


Un peu comme la F1, en somme ? 

_
// arf, grillé._


----------



## stephane6646 (30 Mai 2008)

A l'époque de Noah et Leconte, Roland garos était "le" tournoi du chelem... Noah a été surmotivé pour le gagner et il a réussi; Leconte était motivé aussi et a échoué en finale contre wilander ("maintenant j'espère que vous avez compris mon jeu", suivi des siflets...)... Leconte aimait Roland et même s'il fut bon à Wimbledon, Roland était son tournoi. 
Je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit le cas des français. Ils disent toujours être motivés de venir jouer à Roland mais je ne me souviens pas de parcours fulgurant et transcendant où les gars étaient surmotivés par l'enjeu. Je n'en veux pas à Mauresmo, elle a gagné des chelem et ne se prend pas la tête comme Marion Bartoli qui adore dire qu'elle est top 10 mais ne passe pas encore un tour porte d'auteuil. 
j'aime bien LLodra pour son jeu et je pense qu'il a un peu de folie à partager avec le public; Monfils est bon, mais pas assez régulier. Chardy a été monstrueux contre Nalbandian, mais reussira-t-il à maintenir ce niveau de jeu? Paulo mathieu peut faire quelque chose...quant à Gasquet, et bien j'espere qu'il va s'en sortir et revenir vite (il a quand meme un superbe revers et sur gazon, il joue tres bien)...
Quant à federer qui ne monte pas assez contre nadal, et bien je pense que c'est dû à l'orgueil de Roger qui veut battre nadal sur ses points forts... Deux finales perdues déjà à paris et une dernière à Hambourg... Tout laisse supposer que nadal gagnera encore... Mais qui sait, si Roger applique une nouvelle tactique; il est une chose certaine: chaque fois qu'il monte dans de bonnes conditions au filet, nadal est tres mal... Bien sur, il faut monter dans de tres bonnes conditions sinon nadal le transperce...


----------



## melhao (30 Mai 2008)

Llodra vient de remporter le second set. Le 3è set est à l'avantage de Bolelli mais service Llodra. Le français est en bonne situation. En espérant, qu'il ne se relâche pas.

Ensuite, il y a sans doute moins de motivation de la part des français pour ce tournoi, et c'est bien dommage !​


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Un peu comme la F1, en somme ?
> 
> _
> // arf, grillé._



Disons qu'en F1, ça fait pas 100 ans qu'on a pas eu de champion 

En tennis on est le tiers monde, je comprend même pas qu'il y ait encore des épreuves en France  ...


----------



## r0m1 (30 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Disons qu'en F1, ça fait pas 100 ans qu'on a pas eu de champion
> 
> En tennis on est le tiers monde, je comprend même pas qu'il y ait encore des épreuves en France  ...



Je te trouve très dur, on a toujours au moins 3 français sur le podium lors des championnats de France.....


----------------->je ne suis plus là du tout...[X]


----------



## twinworld (30 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> En tennis on est le tiers monde, je comprend même pas qu'il y ait encore des épreuves en France  ...


ben déjà que les dirigeants arrivent pas à faire démarrer les travaux pour le nouveau court, vous allez pas en plus demander à ce qu'ils démontent Roland Garros pour le remonter en Espagne !?


----------



## tirhum (31 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Disons qu'en F1, ça fait pas 100 ans qu'on a pas eu de champion
> 
> En tennis on est le tiers monde, je comprend même pas qu'il y ait encore des épreuves en France  ...


Magny Cours !...


----------



## asticotboy (31 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> En tennis on est le tiers monde, je comprend même pas qu'il y ait encore des épreuves en France ...


 
- Victoire de Noah en 1983 à Roland Garros
- 9 victoires en Coupe Davis (dont 1991, 1996 et 2001)
- Open d'Australie pour Mary Pierce en 1995
- Victoire des Dames à la Fed Cup en 1996
- Victoire de Mary Pierce à Roland Garros en 2000 (ca fait quand même 2 tournois du grand chelem pour elle, sans compter ses 16 autres titres en simple )
- Amélie Mauresmo numéro 1 Mondial en 2004
- Victoire d'Amélie Mauresmo en 2006 à l'Open d'Australie
- Finale perdue (mais grandiose) de Tsonga à l'Open d'Australie en 2008
- Ajoutez à tout cela les nombreux tournois gagnés par nos français (open divers bien moins médiatiques que les tournois du grand chelem, mais non moins prestigieux pour certains)... tout ceci fait du tennis le 2ème sport le plus populaire de notre pays !!!

Alors le tiers monde ? Non non, je ne pense pas !



_Pourquoi depuis hier le forum est moitié anglais / moitié français ?_


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Mai 2008)

1) Français

Bilan mitigé :
A. Mauresmo battue par un clone ralenti d'Arantxa Sanchez (assistant au massacre dans les tribunes)
M. Bartoli se battant elle-même à force de trop vouloir gagner
Gasquet attendant Wimbledon avec un certificat de son médecin
T. Golovin portée disparue
E. Loit, adepte valeureuse du tennis terne battue par l'esthète P. Schnyder (qui a compris qu'elle était la meilleure joueuse du circuit depuis M. Hingis ? Même pas elle)
A. Cornet, perdant ses illusions dans le filet
J. Chardy. J'y comprends rien. Mais s'il continue, il va gagner R. Garros, ce qui nous évitera une énième finale Nadal-Federer
Llodra, le malin, qui joue service-volée sur terre battue, ce qui finit par épuiser le crocodile
P.H. Mathieu, spécialiste des 1/8 de finale
G. Monfils. Cette fois, c'est sûr, il va gagner R. Garros (ce qui nous évitera une énième finale Nadal-Federer)

2) Etrangers
En gros, on s'en fout
Parce que bon, des demi-finales Zvonareva-Kusnetsova ou Dementieva-Petrova, ça manque un peu de glam
Et je ne vous parle même pas de la énième finale annoncée entre Nadal et Féderer

Mais, heureusement, celle qui sauve tout, la Diva :


----------



## r0m1 (31 Mai 2008)

Benneteau et Serra sont encore en lice non ? Côté françaises c'est pas le top cette année c'est vrai, mais je trouve que côté français, ils ont l'air de mieux se débrouiller que d'habitude 


edit: ah oui, et Ivanovic..... :love: :love:


----------



## stephane6646 (31 Mai 2008)

Oui et ce sont des joueurs spectaculaires et sympas (LLodra, Chardy, Serra...)... Côté fille , c'est pas terrible... demandons juste à Bartoli d'aretter de se la jouer en disant "je suis top 10"...


----------



## Nathalex (31 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Pourquoi on regarde encore le tennis en France ? C'est un sport qui ne nous concerne plus depuis longtemps, non ?



La France est le deuxième pays le plus représenté dans les cent meilleurs joueurs du monde (derrière l'Espagne). Il n'y a pas (ou peu) de joueurs excellents mais il y en a suffisamment de très bons pour dire que cela nous concerne toujours....


----------



## Grug (31 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> 1) Français
> 
> 
> J. Chardy. J'y comprends rien. Mais s'il continue, il va gagner R. Garros, *ce qui nous évitera une énième finale Nadal-Federer*
> ...



Par contre on va voir du mal à éviter une finale Chardy/Monfils  

Sinon, Paul Henri et Mathieu  si ils tombent sur un adversaire francophone, à force de traiter leur adversaire d'enculé à chaque coup de raquette,  ils vont finir par avoir des problèmes


----------



## melaure (31 Mai 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> ben déjà que les dirigeants arrivent pas à faire démarrer les travaux pour le nouveau court, vous allez pas en plus demander à ce qu'ils démontent Roland Garros pour le remonter en Espagne !?



Ce serait parfait. En plus terre battue = mix tennis - corrida. Ce serait d'ailleurs plus drôle de voir les joueurs faire leur match avec un taureau façon Interville 



tirhum a dit:


> Magny Cours !...



En plus, c'est tellement paumé que je ne sais pas comment les gens le trouvent ... 



asticotboy a dit:


> - Victoire de Noah en 1983 avant JC à Roland Garros



L'arche de Noah, c'est quand même de l'histoire ancienne ...

Sinon quelques femmes ont gagné, mais coté homme c'est la traversée du désert depuis le déluge ...


----------



## asticotboy (31 Mai 2008)

Le tennis français ne se résume heureusement pas qu'à Rolland Garros... (comme tu as l'air de le penser)


----------



## twinworld (31 Mai 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Oui et ce sont des joueurs spectaculaires et sympas (LLodra, Chardy, Serra...)...


sans vouloir polémiquer et dénigrer le jeu de ces joueurs, l'autre jour je me demandais à quoi on reconnaît un jeu spectaculaire (je ne parle pas du fait de lancer ses maillots dans le public ou de donner des roses aux dames, ca fait pas partie du jeu). Est-ce qu'on peut dire qu'un jeu est spectaculaire à partir du moment où le joueur gesticule dans tous les sens pour remettre les balles où est-ce qu'il est spectaculaire dans la longueur des échanges, la difficulté des coups effectués et la maîtrise de la partie ? 

Parce que dans le premier cas, ça peut aussi être l'illustration du manque de technique, non ? je veux dire par là que quand un joueur n'arrive pas à maîtriser ses coups suffisamment bien, il a tendance à se retrouver en difficulté et à devoir ramer, courir partout, pour gagner ses points. Un bon joueur peut gagner des 6-2 ; 6-3 ; 6-0 et le match paraîtra verrouillé et peu intéressant et un joueur moyen devra batailler en cinq sets s'il est opposé à un joueur du même niveau.


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Mai 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> sans vouloir polémiquer et dénigrer le jeu de ces joueurs, l'autre jour je me demandais à quoi on reconnaît un jeu spectaculaire (je ne parle pas du fait de lancer ses maillots dans le public ou de donner des roses aux dames, ca fait pas partie du jeu). Est-ce qu'on peut dire qu'un jeu est spectaculaire à partir du moment où le joueur gesticule dans tous les sens pour remettre les balles où est-ce qu'il est spectaculaire dans la longueur des échanges, la difficulté des coups effectués et la maîtrise de la partie ?
> 
> Parce que dans le premier cas, ça peut aussi être l'illustration du manque de technique, non ? je veux dire par là que quand un joueur n'arrive pas à maîtriser ses coups suffisamment bien, il a tendance à se retrouver en difficulté et à devoir ramer, courir partout, pour gagner ses points. Un bon joueur peut gagner des 6-2 ; 6-3 ; 6-0 et le match paraîtra verrouillé et peu intéressant et un joueur moyen devra batailler en cinq sets s'il est opposé à un joueur du même niveau.



Entièrement d'accord avec toi

A part que je n'ai rien compris 

Mais bon, le match Hewitt-Ferrer

Du vrai tennis

Hewitt, surfant sur les vagues ocres en off-the-lips et reverses
Ferrer ancré solidement dans les plis de la terre
Pratiquant des bottoms résistants

Le Terrien a vaincu l'Aérien


----------



## twinworld (31 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> A part que je n'ai rien compris


en plus simple, est-ce que le match de Monfils en 5 sets de ce samedi 31 mai a été plus spectaculaire que le match de Federer le même jour ? (je prends ceux-ci comme exemples, parce que j'ai pas vu d'autres matchs aujourd'hui).  Si oui, pourquoi ? C'est plus clair ?


----------



## ScubaARM (31 Mai 2008)

Contre toute attente, 5 français en huitième de finale 
Combien en quart ? allez les pronos


----------



## melaure (1 Juin 2008)

Les français ne jouent pas deux semaines de suite, trop fatiguant


----------



## benjamin (1 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Les français ne jouent pas deux semaines de suite, trop fatiguant



Surtout s'ils essayent en même temps de faire du multi-tâche avec un Mac Intel. 
Allez, assez de _troll_ pour ce sujet.


----------



## twinworld (1 Juin 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Contre toute attente, 5 français en huitième de finale
> Combien en quart ? allez les pronos


Benneteau passe pas
Monfils passe pas
Mathieu passe pas
Chardy passe pas

reste peut-être Llodra


----------



## Grug (1 Juin 2008)

moi je parie 1/5 aussi, mais pas forcement sur LLodra.


----------



## r0m1 (1 Juin 2008)

Ce serait couillon d'en avoir 5 en huitième de finale et de n'en avoir plus qu'un seul au tour suivant. Et puis Benneteau et Chardy donnés perdants dès le départ nous ont pas mal étonné. Bon c'est sûr, ça va se corser maintenant ! :rateau: 

Soyons optimiste !!! 3/5 pour compenser la perte des filles  !!


----------



## Grug (1 Juin 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Soyons optimiste !!! 3/5 pour compenser la perte des filles  !!



3/5eme, c'est effectivement une proportion minimum à respecter quand les filles sont parties mais il me semble que ce sont plus des dosages pour cocktail que des taux de survie.


----------



## asticotboy (1 Juin 2008)

Allez 2/5 : Llodra et Chardy


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Juin 2008)

Bon, pendant que vous vous livrez à de savantes et passionnantes supputations, en comptant des cinquièmes, Ana Ivanovic vient d'écraser Chetkovska  (la pauvre ) 6-0,6-0. Du concret, quoi (même si je ne conteste en rien l'éclatante beauté des calculs abstraits )


----------



## melaure (1 Juin 2008)

Si Llodra était le meilleur, vu comment il s'est fait ratatiner, vaut mieux que les autres restent devant leur télé 

Bon pour Mathieu, ça commence mal aussi


----------



## twinworld (1 Juin 2008)

il s'est fait ratatiner ? mais pourquoi les matchs commencent toujours avant que je me lève ? bon.. je vais aller voir les résultats. Mon pronostique semble avoir pris l'eau.. bon sang d'bon soir !


----------



## melaure (1 Juin 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> il s'est fait ratatiner ? mais pourquoi les matchs commencent toujours avant que je me lève ? bon.. je vais aller voir les résultats. Mon pronostique semble avoir pris l'eau.. bon sang d'bon soir !



Il pleut, parfois ça change la donne du match. Une chance pour Mathieu ?


----------



## twinworld (1 Juin 2008)

il joue contre Djokovitch, non ? Je pense pas qu'il va passer, malheureusement pour lui.


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi vous êtes si pessimiste pour Mathieu ? Il commet trop de fautes rien de plus !


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Juin 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Pourquoi vous êtes si pessimiste pour Mathieu ? Il commet trop de fautes rien de plus !



Oui, voilà tout ! Au moins, on aura une explication crédible en cas de défaite.


----------



## twinworld (1 Juin 2008)

il se défend quand même bien, le Paulo, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

Oui, je trouve aussi 
Bien qu'il soit assez mal partie, faut l'avouer (il a concédé les 2 premiers sets), je trouve le match assez beau et agréable à regarder.
Dommage qu'il n'arrive pas à concrétiser ses balles de breaks 

Mais bon, il a fait pareil à son dernier match et il a gagné les 3 manches suivantes, alors gardons (un minimum) espoir .


----------



## melaure (1 Juin 2008)

Vous êtes en différé ?

On en est à la troisième victime française 

Mais il se défend mieux que les deux autres


----------



## twinworld (1 Juin 2008)

non, pas en différé. Mais à l'heure où on est intervenu, il avait pas encore perdu. J'ai arrêté de regarder au 3è set, parce que y a les résultats, plus importants à mon sens ;-)


----------



## twinworld (1 Juin 2008)

Hey, il se défend bien Chardy !


----------



## asticotboy (1 Juin 2008)

Oui carrément ! Dommage pour ces 2 tie break... 2 petites balles qui auraient pu tout changer !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

3 français aujourd'hui = 3 défaites


----------



## Grug (1 Juin 2008)

yep, mais au moins un très beau match


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

Grug a dit:


> yep, mais au moins un très beau match



Le plus décevant à mon goût fut celui de Llodra.
Par contre, le dernier fut vraiment beau et ça c'est joué à vraiment pas grand chose .
Chardy doit être un poil déçu car il est passé à côté de pas mal de balles de set notamment, mais c'est la vie...


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> 3 français aujourd'hui = 3 défaites



Certes, c'est décevant 

Mais tu oublies l'essentiel : Patty Schnyder est en quart de finale 
Rien ne l'arrêtera 
(à part Ana)


----------



## melaure (1 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> 3 français aujourd'hui = 3 défaites



Comme je l'avais dit ... plus que deux défaites demain


----------



## twinworld (1 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Comme je l'avais dit ... plus que deux défaites demain


ouais c'est mal barré.


----------



## ScubaARM (1 Juin 2008)

C'est ça qui est dingue avec le tennis français, on attend des révélations pendant des années qui n'arrivent jamais (PHM, JBG, AC...) et puis on voit des ptits jeunes qui redonnent espoir (quand ils ne sont pas blessés) ou qui font long feu dans un tournoi majeur et puis plus rien. Alors qu'en Suisse, il n'y en a qu'un et il tient le pavé. Pas mal non plus pour l'Ecosse même si la terre battue n'est pas son terrain et que dire de la Croatie, Lituanie même ...
Je ne parle même pas des femmes ...


----------



## twinworld (2 Juin 2008)

mouais.. bon, je regardais justement l'autre jour à quand remonte le début d'une représentation suisse dans le top ten mondial du tennis. Avant Jakob Hlasek, à la fin des années 80, y a pas eu grand monde. Aujourd'hui, on a deux représentants chez les hommes et une chez les femmes. Au final, on peut se demander si c'est des exceptions, des gens spécialement doués qui ont eu la chance d'être bien suivi-e-s par leurs parents et leur entourage et qui, par hasard, vivent en Suisse, où si c'est véritablement les structures de formation sportives misent en place en Suisse qui permettent non seulement de découvrir des jeunes talents mais également de les aider et de les suivre dans leur apprentissage.


----------



## Grug (2 Juin 2008)

1 : Rappelons que le tennis est un sport individuel et que le classement est mondial (192 pays à l'ONU&#8230

2 : avec le nombre de joueurs résidents en Suisse, on peut plutot craindre la difficulté à réserver un cours que le manque de structures.


----------



## asticotboy (2 Juin 2008)

On a presque grillé toute nos cartouches !

Benneteau se bat bien contre le géant Federer, mais l'exploit ne sera pas au rendez vous...

Allez Monfils !


----------



## melaure (2 Juin 2008)

Roland Garros c'est à coté de Waterloo ?


----------



## benjamin (2 Juin 2008)

Si l'on se fie à _L'Equipe_, la finale Monfils/Djokovic est assurée.


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Juin 2008)

_«Tu quoque, mi fili»&#8230;_

Enfin j'espère pas&#8230; 

Bon je lève le pied sur la modération&#8230; ce match me plaît trop&#8230;

Vas-y rentre lui dans la gueule à ce tennisman polonais&#8230;

Comment ça Thierry il est Croate&#8230; 

Ben qu'il aille croasser ailleurs cet oiseau de mauvais augure&#8230;

Notre dernier français en lice&#8230; 

Pitain con c'est notre fils à tous&#8230;


----------



## asticotboy (2 Juin 2008)

Mouais...

Monfils - Djokovic en finale à RG, j'y crois à peu près autant que Suisse - Autriche en Finale de l'Euro ...


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Juin 2008)

2 jeux pour le petit C'est le borgne qui doit fulminer


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Juin 2008)

Bon, je ne dirais rien quant à votre désintérêt pour les joueurs étrangers 

Mais pendant vos élans de chauvinisme, 

Maria Sharapova a été battue par la petite sur de Safin

Donc, j'en conclus qu'il y aura une finale Ana Ivanovic-Patty Schnyder

(je n'ai pas trouvé de photos de Patty, y aurait pas un Suisse pour faire des recherches)


----------



## melaure (2 Juin 2008)

Un survivant !!!

Franchement Gaël, je suis déçu ! En Franc, on est poli, on laisse gagner les invités !


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Juin 2008)

Il a gagné&#8230; Il a gagné&#8230;

Et pourquoi c'est pas mon fils&#8230;


----------



## twinworld (2 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Monfils - Djokovic en finale à RG, j'y crois à peu près autant que Suisse - Autriche en Finale de l'Euro ...


ben ouais, mais c'est parce que ça peut pas arriver. La Suisse est dans le groupe A et l'Autriche dans le groupe B. Ils peuvent être au mieux en demi tous les deux ;-)


----------



## asticotboy (2 Juin 2008)

Plus que 3 victoires !


----------



## asticotboy (2 Juin 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> ben ouais, mais c'est parce que ça peut pas arriver. La Suisse est dans le groupe A et l'Autriche dans le groupe B. Ils peuvent être au mieux en demi tous les deux ;-)


 
T'as toujours réponse à tout toi ou bien ?


----------



## twinworld (2 Juin 2008)

non, j'avais pronostiqué la défaite de Monfils et la qualification de Llodra.


----------



## stephane6646 (2 Juin 2008)

Tout est beaucoup trop facile pour Roger Federer.. j'espère que ça ne va pas lui jouer des tours avant la fin du tournoi :mouais:
Belle victoire de Monfils cependant...
Et je suis bien content que la Sharapova soit sortie; elle "gueulera moins"...  Il reste heureusement Ana :love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## asticotboy (2 Juin 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Tout est beaucoup trop facile pour Roger Federer.. j'espère que ça ne va pas lui jouer des tours avant la fin du tournoi :mouais:


 
Au contraire, je pense que c'est bon pour lui d'expédier ses adversaires : moins de fatigue pour la fin du tournoi. Il ne devrait pas lui arriver grand chose, jusqu'à... Nadal !


----------



## twinworld (3 Juin 2008)

mouais.. il s'est déjà pris des déconvenues pour moi que ça. Gonzalez n'est pas un tendre. Monfils a montré qu'il a du jus dans le slip et Ferrer a fait parler son expérience et son rang de 5è joueur cet après-midi en retournant un match mal emmanché. Bref, jusqu'à la finale, y a de quoi faire encore.


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Juin 2008)

Cela va être l'occasion pour Monfils de montrer s'il peut être constant / régulier dans l'excellence

Roger a beaucoup testé l'amorti face à Beneteau ... aurait il l'intention de faire courir Nadal qui joue loin de sa ligne de fonds de cour ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

Juste pour le plaisirs du tennis


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Juin 2008)

:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## asticotboy (3 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi j'ai arrêté le tennis ?!?!? Y en avait pas des comme ça de mon temps !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> (je n'ai pas trouvé de photos de Patty, y aurait pas un Suisse pour faire des recherches)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

Je me demande si dans ce fil on va continuer à parler tennis...


----------



## greggorynque (4 Juin 2008)

salut, je rejoins tranquillement ce fil !

Juste pour dire que je pense et j'espère que federer va gagner cette année. Même s'il ne parais pas aussi en forme que rafa, son nouvel entraineur terre battue et lui on surement dut mettre au pont une stratégie spéciale pour contre le jeu de l'espagnol (puisque finalement c'est le seul qui le batte sur terre battue)

J'espere donc une très bonne surprise suisse en finale, car ce joueur mérite d'accrocher ce titre a son palmares pour s'ancrer dans la légende qui est en train de créer.


----------



## ScubaARM (4 Juin 2008)

Rafa va devoir passer l'obstacle Djoko  ce sera son premier vrai test face à un cador


----------



## twinworld (4 Juin 2008)

je me réjouis de voir les deux matchs de ce mercredi.


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je me demande si dans ce fil on va continuer à parler tennis...



Mais on ne fait que ça 






Beau match quand même que ce 1/4 de finale opposant Ana Ivanovic (voir ci-dessus) à Patty Schnyder (voir ci-dessus, un peu plus haut, merci LHO)

Le talent était des deux côtés du filet. D'un côté, un tennis dansant, tout en arabesques complexes, un jeu nietzschéen. De l'autre, la puissance non dénuée d'élégance et la précision mathématique, un jeu que Lautréamont aurait apprécié.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais on ne fait que ça
> Le talent était des deux côtés du filet. D'un côté, un tennis dansant, tout en arabesques complexes, un jeu nietzschéen. De l'autre, la puissance non dénuée d'élégance et la précision mathématique, un jeu que Lautréamont aurait apprécié.



sauf que faire se rencontrer une machine à coudre avec une table de dissection 
(ou l'inverse, je ne sais plus., mais cela peut fonctionner aussi avec un coffre-fort sur un frigo... ou l'inverse... ) 
ne sera pas de trop pour _notre-fils-à-nous-ressuscité _qui devra ferrailler dur pour en découdre avec le Ferrer d'Alicante... 

*******
un 1/4 surréaliste...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> (ou l'inverse, je ne sais plus., mais cela peut fonctionner aussi avec un coffre-fort sur un frigo... ou l'inverse... )








Bertrand Lavier, Brandt, 1984.


(Désolé pour le HS)
Ps: Je savais pas que mettre un photo d'une tenniswoman, allé être "sanctionné" par autant de cdb .


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2008)

[mode digression]

l'est un peu penché ton truc à Lavier.
tu devrais mettre une calle... 
ou alors t'as le coffre plein de Napoléon... 

[/mode digression]


----------



## Grug (4 Juin 2008)

on est ici pour parler tennis non ? 






​ 






​


----------



## tirhum (4 Juin 2008)




----------



## Nephou (4 Juin 2008)

Grug a dit:


> on est ici pour parler tennis non ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je ne vois pas de meilleur conclusion au hors-sujet


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Juin 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> Je ne vois pas de meilleur conclusion au hors-sujet



Si on se base sur une analyse sémiologique concise de l'image ; le cul prend bien plus de place que le tennis... Ce que cela peut induire comme bruit hors-sujet n'est pas de mon ressort...


----------



## Nephou (4 Juin 2008)

Ha, je vois que parmi nous il en est des qui ont du mal à conclure&#8230; pas de problème je peux les aider.


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juin 2008)

Bon elles abrègent les deux pouffiastovitchs là 

Y'a quand même mon fils qui attends son tour


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2008)

tie-break... :rateau:


----------



## greggorynque (4 Juin 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Bon elles abrègent les deux pouffiastovitchs là
> 
> Y'a quand même mon fils qui attends son tour



Pas sur que ca finisse vite, safina est en train de remonter un truc violent (de 5/2 à 6/6)

PAr contre elles font des échanges tellement violents et longs qu'elles vont bien dormir cette nuit je pense (29 touches de balles sur la dernière balle de set ratée de safina )


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juin 2008)

Break pour mon fils au 1er jeu


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Break pour mon fils au 1er jeu



Qu'il confirme avec son service. Merci les services à 220


----------



## greggorynque (4 Juin 2008)

Oui, mais notons la fessée qu'a mis safina à dementieva, un* 6-0 *alors que dementieva avais eu une balle de match ! ! !

Federer a perdu sèchement son premier set, cela l'a réveillé et il va mettre une fessée a gonzales..... 


Sinon monfils deuxième break d'affillé ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2008)

nan, raté...
pub.


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juin 2008)

C'est mon fils ma bataille


----------



## asticotboy (4 Juin 2008)

Allez fiston c'est bon ça !


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juin 2008)

Et 2 jeux à 1 pour le petit


----------



## asticotboy (4 Juin 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et 2 *sets* à 1 pour le petit





C'est mieux


----------



## greggorynque (4 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> C'est mieux



et bientot 3 ! ! !


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> et bientot 3 ! ! !


C'est fait

De toute façon s'il gagnait pas mon fils je le déshéritais


----------



## greggorynque (4 Juin 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est fait
> 
> De toute façon s'il gagnait pas mon fils je le déshéritais



arf nul :rateau:

rien de vaudra le "letton armé" d'hier sur France 2 pour parler de Gulbis


----------



## asticotboy (4 Juin 2008)

Un très très bon match de "lamonf", avec encore une fois peu de fautes directes. Il n'a pas l'air fatigué plus que de raison... C'est de bonne augure pour la suite !


----------



## melhao (4 Juin 2008)

Je suis ravie qu'il ait gagné ! Très belle performance pour ce jeune homme qui n'a repris sa saison qu'en mars dernier après quelques blessures.
J'espère qu'il va garder son punch et poser de sérieux problèmes à notre voisin Federer :love:
et pourquoi pas un seul gros problème ?? :love:


----------



## twinworld (4 Juin 2008)

En l'occurrence, votre voisin, c'est Monfils puisqu'il habite à Nyon ;-)) Federer serait plutôt le voisin de Khalifa II bin Zayid http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khalifa_bin_Zayid_Al_Nahyan


----------



## melhao (4 Juin 2008)

En disant "voisin" je pensais plutôt aux deux pays : la France et la Suisse.
Merci pour l'info, je ne savais pas d'où venait Monfils :rose:


----------



## ScubaARM (4 Juin 2008)

Le jeux de jambes de Roger aujourd'hui, absolument monstreux
Le mental de Safina, une fois de plus exceptionnel
Chez les femmes une demie finale entre tanks et une autre demi entre .... la belle et la ....
Chez les hommes, il faut attendre demain avec Raph vs Djoko, pourvu que Raph ne soit pas trop chargé


----------



## twinworld (5 Juin 2008)

melhao a dit:


> En disant "voisin" je pensais plutôt aux deux pays : la France et la Suisse.
> Merci pour l'info, je ne savais pas d'où venait Monfils :rose:


Ben Monfils est français, donc il vient de France. Mais il habite en Suisse, à Nyon. Donc il est votre voisin, si vous habitez en France. Comme Federer habite Dubai, il est le voisin de l'émir d'Abu Dabi ;-)


----------



## asticotboy (5 Juin 2008)

Faut être balaise en géo maintenant pour suivre Roland Garros !


----------



## twinworld (5 Juin 2008)

même pas, tu prends la ligne 10 direction Boulogne/St-Cloud, tu descends Porte d'Auteuil. C'est pas compliqué à retenir ;-P


----------



## Grug (5 Juin 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> Ben Monfils est français, donc il vient de France. Mais il habite en Suisse, à Nyon. Donc il est votre voisin, si vous habitez en France. Comme Federer habite Dubai, il est le voisin de l'émir d'Abu Dabi ;-)


C'est pas compliqué, un joueur français du top 100, ça se reconnait à 2 choses :
1 : c'est  un espoir
2 : il habite en suisse


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juin 2008)

Grug a dit:


> C'est pas compliqué, un joueur français du top 100, ça se reconnait à 2 choses :
> 1 : c'est  un espoir
> 2 : il habite en suisse



Non à 3 choses : il reste souvent un espoir.


----------



## twinworld (5 Juin 2008)

Grug a dit:


> C'est pas compliqué, un joueur français du top 100, ça se reconnait à 2 choses :
> 1 : c'est  un espoir
> 2 : il habite en suisse


j'avais déjà fait cette proposition ailleurs et pour une partie du territoire seulement, mais si ça peut rendre service, on peut rediscuter pour *annexer la totalité de la France à la Suisse*. Vous seriez... un 27è canton, Paris ne serait plus qu'une ville, assez jolie, de province, vos ministres devraient apprendre le bourbine pour siéger à Berne et beaucoup de vos sportifs habiteraient dans le même pays que vous.


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Juin 2008)

Ana a battu Jelena
Confirmant la théorie de Clausewitz selon lequel la défense n'a qu'un avantage _relatif _sur l'attaque


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Juin 2008)

Nadal c'est un extra-terrestre :mouais:


----------



## greggorynque (6 Juin 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Nadal c'est un extra-terrestre :mouais:



Waaaaaaaaaa c'est monstrueux ! ! ! 2 sets 0 en mois de 90 minutes ! ! !     

Bon il faut dire que djoko n'arrive pas a sevir avec le vent et que du coup il n'est pas du tout dans le match, mais quand même nadal est tout battement incroyable.

Esperons que federer soit au niveau ! (ou monfils qui sait ) en tout cas, il vont jouer tôt


----------



## melaure (6 Juin 2008)

Qu'ils expédient ça au plus vite et libèrent la chaîne, on veut voir Derrick !!!


----------



## asticotboy (6 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Bon il faut dire que djoko n'arrive pas a *sevir* avec le vent


 
Tu veux dire qu'il est trop gentil avec le vent ? Moui c'est vrai, il mériterait bien une petite fessée...


----------



## greggorynque (6 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Tu veux dire qu'il est trop gentil avec le vent ? Moui c'est vrai, il mériterait bien une petite fessée...



un R manque, cherchez ou


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Juin 2008)

Vous suivez ou pas 

Le petit se défend bien


----------



## asticotboy (6 Juin 2008)

Tu m'étonne john ! Il est énorme le fiston !

J'ai toujours pas trouvé ton R greg...


----------



## greggorynque (6 Juin 2008)

ouaip je suis, mais juste le son (car j'ai du dessin a faire a coté) et ben c'est chaud !


----------



## asticotboy (6 Juin 2008)

Ca commence a craindre... Il est chaud le roger !


----------



## greggorynque (6 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Ca commence a craindre... Il est chaud le roger !



Pas numero 1 pour rien  Je le sent crispé quand même, vivement qu'il batte Nadal en finale (je veux je veux je veux), il sera enfin libéré et pourra être détendu en jouant sur terre car la c'est pire chaque année son niveau de tension (et ca n'améliore pas son jeu)


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Ca commence a craindre... Il est chaud le roger !


C'est tout de même le n°1

Par contre le petit se laisse pas faire et nous offre un bon match


----------



## asticotboy (6 Juin 2008)

Vous avez raison, ce n'est pas par hasard qu'il est devenu numéro 1... A noter qu'il reste sur un record de 16 1/2 finale de suite en grand chelem (a vérifier quand même)
C'est vrai aussi que le fiston répond bien au géant roger.


----------



## melaure (6 Juin 2008)

Ca va pas durer longtemps je pense ... ca se fatigue trop vite du petit français


----------



## asticotboy (6 Juin 2008)

Hummm... Pas sur !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2008)

Je sais pas pourquoi, mais je sens qu'il y aura un cinquième de set 

(Bon, j'avoue c'est pas très objectif, mais si 5ème set il y a, il risque d'être fort sympathique à regarder )

... Et balle de break...

... raté...


----------



## asticotboy (6 Juin 2008)

2 jeux de suite avec des balles de break ratées pour monfils, ça commence a faire beaucoup. C'est dommage, parcequ'a mon avis le 5eme set serait a l'avantage du français.


----------



## greggorynque (6 Juin 2008)

Heuu ce n'est pas 16 FINALES consécutives ? ? ?


----------



## asticotboy (6 Juin 2008)

On a beau tortiller du cul dans tous les sens, Nadal va gagner RG, il n'a concédé encore aucun set !

3 eme break raté ! M***e !


----------



## greggorynque (6 Juin 2008)

Par contre je viens de réaliser la différence d gabarit entre monfils et federer, pas etonnant que ce dernier manque parfoi de sorties face a ce géant 

Par contre pour la finale, je me méfierais, car Federer a surement un plan anti-nadal (nouvel entraineur spécial terre battue), donc si il passe ...


----------



## asticotboy (6 Juin 2008)

Tant pis ! Bravo Monfils !


----------



## jugnin (6 Juin 2008)

'tain, j'ai vu le père de monfils dans les tribunes, comment j'suis vénère là...


----------



## greggorynque (6 Juin 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> 'tain, j'ai vu le père de monfils dans les tribunes, comment j'suis vénère là...



Ah tu pensais que c'étais ton fils toi aussi  ?


----------



## twinworld (6 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> On a beau tortiller du cul dans tous les sens, Nadal va gagner RG, il n'a concédé encore aucun set !


y a d'autres tournois où Federer est arrivé en finale sans avoir perdu aucun set, où il a été confronté à Nadal qui avait dû batailler dans son tableau et où Nadal l'a emporté quand même.

Pour dimanche, j'hésite. Depuis le début de saison Federer n'a vraiment pas montré un beau tennis. Il a été malade d'accord, mais encore dans cette quinzaine, il a joué petit bras en faisant des grosses fautes. Aujourd'hui, sans vouloir dénigrer le jeu de Monfils, le match aurait pu se terminer bien plus rapidement si le Suisse avait eu un coup droit de meilleure qualité et s'il n'avait pas commis de grosses fautes tactiques. 

Ceci pour dire que je sais pas si Federer cache son jeu ou s'il est vraiment diminué. Mais s'il joue aussi mal à cause d'une méforme y a pas de raison que ça s'arrange subitement. S'il avait pas eu un tableau aussi facile, il serait pas en finale ce dimanche et s'il joue comme ça dans 2 jours face à un joueur qui fait partie du top 5 (il en a pas rencontré jusqu'ici durant cette session), il risque de la sentir passer.


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Juin 2008)

L'originalité de la finale homme sera une victoire de Roger:rateau:
(franchement je dis ça sans aucune conviction....)


----------



## greggorynque (6 Juin 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> L'originalité de la finale homme sera une victoire de Roger:rateau:
> (franchement je dis ça sans aucune conviction....)



MAis si mais si il faut y croire, vive roger 

De plus il a eu des éclairs de bons jeux, espérons qu'il aura plus d'inspiration dimanche !

JE reste persuadé qu'il a un plan spécial contre nadal, nous verrons bien.


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Juin 2008)

Oui, je pense aussi à un plan spécial Raph, cela dit, physiquement le combat semble déjà perdu, en plus, il pas bête le Nadal côté tactique.


----------



## greggorynque (6 Juin 2008)

Oula physiquement rien n'est fait,

 Federer à affronté des joueurs très puissants, beaucoup plus que nadal, et sa principale difficulté à été de gérer leur puissance, Nadal est puissant aussi mais plus petit et à moins d'impact (compense au lift) 
Surtout son service slicé est moins puissant que les serveur qu ont mit federer en difficulté, ce qui veut dire que nadal devrais avoir des mises en jeu plus disputées que jusqu'a présent .

Enfin bon on verra hein


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Juin 2008)

Analyse très fine, puisses tu dire vrai, enfin puisses tu avoir raison (c'est la même chose ...)


----------



## twinworld (6 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> mais Si Mais Si Il Faut Y Croire, Vive Roger
> De Plus Il A Eu Des éclairs De Bons Jeux, Espérons Qu'il Aura Plus D'inspiration Dimanche !
> Je Reste Persuadé Qu'il A Un Plan Spécial Contre Nadal, Nous Verrons Bien.


... :d


----------



## stephane6646 (7 Juin 2008)

Roger est en finale et c'est super!! Maintenant il faut qu'il batte l'autre toréador du dimanche qui, il faut le dire, joue monstrueusement bien...
je ne vois pas 50 000 solutions: que roger monte au filet et qu'il abrège les échanges au maximum... Qu'il prenne nadal à la gorge et qu'il ne le lâche pas un seul instant...Qu'il le fasse douter, qu'il lui montre qui est le boss...
Enfin j'espère que Nadal fera moins le beau à la fin, qu'il arrêtera de montrer ses muscles... C'est con, mais quand il gagne et qu'il montre sa joie, je n'y crois pas; je trouve ça feint...
Bon, allez Roger...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2008)

45 minutes







vs


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2008)

And the winner is .......






Sinon, Safina était trop tendu et a laissé Ivanovic prendre trop facilement l'avantage.


----------



## greggorynque (7 Juin 2008)

Ouaip bravo anna elle méritais de gagner !

Et puis c'est tellement agréble de voir une sportive toujours souriante...

et puis c'est rare que je le dise, mais la elle est quand même super jolie en plus


----------



## stephane6646 (7 Juin 2008)

ok ok... mais j'aime bien Dinara ... j'espère qu'elle va se remettre de cette défaite et bien jouer sur gazon...
Quant à Anna, elle a bien joué et tout le monde est content de cette victoire
Maintenant aux hommes, à Roger ...


----------



## melaure (7 Juin 2008)

La plus mignonne à gagné 

Et ce n'est pas volé


----------



## twinworld (7 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Et puis c'est tellement agréble de voir une sportive toujours souriante...


Effectivement. Je l'avais jamais vue en interview. Et l'autre jour, sur le plateau de France2 le lendemain de son match, elle est venue faire une visite alors qu'elle était en jour de repos et elle a répondu très gentiment à toutes les questions, même à celle de savoir si elle a un copain (il était un peu lourd le journaliste).


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ouaip bravo *anna* elle méritai*s *de gagner !
> 
> Et puis c'est tellement agréble de voir une sportive toujours souriante...
> 
> et puis c'est rare que je le dise, mais la elle est quand même super jolie en plus



Pssit, c'est Ana 

Qui méritai*t *de gagner 

Je sais, je sais, c'est l'émotion 

Elle m'étreint moi aussi (l'émotion)

Un jeu total

En attaque, comme en défense

Et puis, voir ses gestes, la position élégante de ses mains, quand elle écrase l'adversaire de son énorme coup droit


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Juin 2008)

... et de ses 185 cm, toute en finesse, 400 watts en moyenne par coups portés, quelle grâce


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> Effectivement. Je l'avais jamais vue en interview. Et l'autre jour, sur le plateau de France2 le lendemain de son match, elle est venue faire une visite alors qu'elle était en jour de repos et elle a répondu très gentiment à toutes les questions, même à celle de savoir si elle a un copain (il était un peu lourd le journaliste).



Et alors ? 


Sinon oui elle a beaucoup de grâce en jouant. C'est très agréable à regarder


----------



## greggorynque (8 Juin 2008)

et alors non ! ! ! !


----------



## twinworld (8 Juin 2008)

ouais, elle a pas. On fait une virée les 3 jusque chez elle et on se la joue à la "Tournez Manège" ?

[Edit: en plus je viens d'apprendre qu'elle habite à Bâle. Deux heures de train.. hop ! je vous attends à la gare]


----------



## greggorynque (8 Juin 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> ouais, elle a pas. On fait une virée les 3 jusque chez elle et on se la joue à la "Tournez Manège" ?
> 
> [Edit: en plus je viens d'apprendre qu'elle habite à Bâle. Deux heures de train.. hop ! je vous attends à la gare]



PAs la peine de vous deplacer les gars, elle est à moi


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> PAs la peine de vous deplacer les gars, elle est à moi



  

Quand je pense que je suis mulhousien de naissance, c'était pas loin


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2008)

Et c'est partie pour un beau match 
(Enfin, j'espère )

Bon match à tous, on risque de courir 

Ps: Et hop un petit break d'entré, pour se mettre en jambe...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2008)

en finale du double veterans -gloires ( bref les """"has been"""" de la raquette  )

Le bon vieux Mansour ne fut pas si clownesque , il a même fait de très très bons coups
contrairement à un certain Henri Le** qui a fait des loupés multiples ( et quelques bons coups)

en passant le"vieux" Mansour a gagné son pari avec Mc Enroe
le "vieux" a fait un service à 215k/h...
( pas mal pour un clown de 52 ans)

( et il a fait une bonne imitation de service à la Becker et service McEnroe, en retour mc Enroe a imité Mansour , faut dire que Mansour a des placements parfois étranges)

Match très sympa à voir, bon niveau ET détendu


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2008)

Ca commence très serré cette finale


----------



## greggorynque (8 Juin 2008)

Oui, un break pour nadal et deja 5 balles de break pour federer


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Oui, un break pour nadal et deja 5 balles de break pour federer



17 minutes pour 3 jeux, j'espère que ça finira avant le GP du Canada


----------



## greggorynque (8 Juin 2008)

loool en tout cas federer a retrouvé sa première balle,je continue à espérer


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2008)

Par contre, je l'attends toujours son plan anti-nadal


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2008)

La le suisse doit commencer à avoir mal ... je dirais pas où


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2008)

Et 2 balles de set... Et la première concrétisée! 
Ca frise la correction


----------



## greggorynque (8 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Par contre, je l'attends toujours son plan anti-nadal



Oui je te l'accorde je suis tout décu la ...


----------



## greggorynque (8 Juin 2008)

Bon on la voit tous la botte secrete de federer, c'est la volée 

Quel match à ce set, ils nous sortent des coups absolument ... superbes ! ! !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Bon on la voit tous la botte secrete de federer, c'est la volée
> 
> Quel match à ce set, ils nous sortent des coups absolument ... superbes ! ! !



Absolument d'accord 
Federer est en train de renaître... En plus Nadal commet de plus en plus de fautes directes

Mais bon la volée vient de lui gâcher un break... (J'avoue, je suis de mauvaise foi )


----------



## greggorynque (8 Juin 2008)

Mouap, ca à l'air cuit ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2008)

La renaissance n'a durée que 2 jeux

Nadal est vraiment au-dessus 

Le 6-0 est-il jouable?


----------



## greggorynque (8 Juin 2008)

non, comme l'a dit son entraineur (de nadal), c'est federer qui est vraiment en dessous


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> non, comme l'a dit son entraineur (de nadal), c'est federer qui est vraiment en dessous



Certes Federer n'est pas en forme, mais je trouve vraiment que Nadal montre encore quelque chose de nouveau: une facilité qui ne cesse de s'accroître...


----------



## jahrom (8 Juin 2008)

Décidement c'est pas un week end suisse...


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2008)

C'est qui le mec en façe de Nadal ? C'est vraiment le numéro 1 mondial ? Ou c'est un sosie ? Ou c'est le numéro 1 mondial de badmington peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2008)

Bon ça, c'est fait


----------



## greggorynque (8 Juin 2008)

ouille ca fait mal au fesses ....... :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :hosto:


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> ouille ca fait mal au fesses ....... :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :hosto:



Il aura encore du mal à marcher à Wimbledon même s'il est favori. Et si c'était la transition avec un doublé à Wimbledon ?


----------



## stephane6646 (8 Juin 2008)

Voilà ... c'est fini ( à dire sur l'air de la chanson de jean-louis Aubert) ... 
Bon? que dire? je suis triste pour Roger et je me dis qu'une fois de plus, la terre battue n'est pas la surface des attaquants... L'autre était trop fort en face et c'est un résultat logique meme si le 6/0 du troisieme set me laisse sans voix... Allez Bravo Rafa, tu ne me fais toujours pas frissonner mais tu es bon quand meme...
Maintenant c'est l'herbe et j'espere que Roger va retrouver la motivation suffisante pour défendre son titre et jouer de fort belle manière...


----------



## Craquounette (8 Juin 2008)

C'est Mirka qui va gueuler ce soir...


----------



## greggorynque (8 Juin 2008)

il va se la garder derrière l'oreille une bonne semaine je pense


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juin 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Décidement c'est pas un week end suisse...



Sachant que les suisses klaxonnent toute la night quand ils font 0-0 : tant mieux !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Juin 2008)

C'est bien, il est deux fois 2e dans la même journée.

_"L'Espagnol prive une 3e fois de suite le Suisse d'un Grand Chelem dans cette finale, qui est la *2e plus grosse défaite* en finale de Roland-Garros de l'ère Open. La plus grosse défaite de l'ère Open en finale de Roland-Garros est celle de l'Américain Brian Gottfried, qui s'est incliné 6-0, 6-3, 6-0 face à l'Argentin Guillermo Vilas en 1977."
_


----------



## jahrom (8 Juin 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Sachant que les suisses klaxonnent toute la night quand ils font 0-0 : tant mieux !!!




Surtout s'ils klaxonnent comme ils causent, ça doit êêêêêêtre loooooonnnnggggggg....


----------



## joubichou (8 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> C'est Mirka qui va gueuler ce soir...



500 000 EUROS de moins c'est rude


----------



## greggorynque (8 Juin 2008)

Oui enfin c'est pas franchement de sous dont il a besoin federer, 12 tournois gagné a ce tarif, je te laisse compter (sans compter la pub et les dizaines d'autres tournois secondaires gagnés (je crois que c'est  46 un truc comme ca)

sincerement, les 500 000 euros il doit s'en tamponner le cocillard


----------



## meskh (8 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> sincerement, les 500 000 euros il doit s'en tamponner le cocillard



pov' Roger ...


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Juin 2008)

Quand est-ce qu'elle commence cette finale Nadal-Federer ?

Parce que des tournois de juniors avant la grande finale, c'est moyen


----------



## greggorynque (8 Juin 2008)

J'ai l'impression d'avoir vu les espoirs de Toulouse face à l'USAP là


----------



## asticotboy (8 Juin 2008)

Petite ()





supermoquette a dit:


> Sachant que les suisses klaxonnent toute la night quand ils font 0-0 : tant mieux !!!


 
Adage suisse : 0-0 ! on a gagné !



Ouaip, il a pris cher le roger !


----------



## stephane6646 (8 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> J'ai l'impression d'avoir vu les espoirs de Toulouse face à l'USAP là



Si Toulouse ne nous respecte pas en nous envoyant leurs espoirs, on ne va pas quand même leur donner le match 

Maintenant question tennis, Roger a reçu une leçon... Ok... à lui de corriger Rafa à Wimbledon. Le probleme c'est que le mallorquin a passé un cap au niveau du jeu... j'entendais ce soir que Nadal est bien plus pres de remporter wimbledon que federer remporter Roland garros...
Je pense que ce Wimbledon va être tres intéressant à suivre...


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Juin 2008)

Un vrai Raph de marée ; monstreux


----------



## twinworld (25 Août 2008)

Et hop ! un fil s'éteint, un autre s'éveille ! Le fil des JO fermé, on bascule dans celui-ci. Après les qualif', la deuxième phase du tournoi. Je me réjouis de voir jusqu'où Blake va aller dans ce tournoi à la maison..


----------



## stephane6646 (25 Août 2008)

Oui!!! heureusement que l'Us open est là avec ses sessions nocturnes :love::love::love:j'adore!! c'est mon tournoi préféré, ça sent le bitume, c'est brut, c'est new-yorkais!!
Bon, Nadal n°1 a une moitié de tableau favorable... federer devra jouer son meilleur tennis et sortir Djoko...
Allez Roger!!


----------



## twinworld (25 Août 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Oui!!! heureusement que l'Us open est là avec ses sessions nocturnes :love::love::love:j'adore!!


c'est des sessions nocturnes pour eux, pour nous c&#8217;est des sessions diurnes. Ca serait quand même mieux s'ils faisaient l'us open en matinée à Pekin, on aurait de nouveau des trucs à regarder la nuit !

[Edit:] je dis n'importe quoi 19h00 à nyc, ca fait 01h du mat'... c'est pas encore 3h, mais c'est déjà ça.


----------



## twinworld (27 Août 2008)

pfffff.. eurosport.de passent des match à la c**. Tsonga, il va jusqu'où d'après vous ?


----------



## stephane6646 (28 Août 2008)

je suis dégoûté!!! 
Je viens de me rendre compte qu'auncun matches masculins ne seraient diffusés en direct sur Eurosport puisqu'ils sont diffusés sur Canal plus!!! 
Sur eurosport, il n'y a que les matches féminins en direct et les matches masculins en différés le matin (bref ça ne sert à rien...)...
Bon, j'aime bien le tennis féminin mais j'en conclus que je ne pourrai pas voir la finale nadal-federer en direct (si elle a lieu bien sûr)...


----------



## twinworld (28 Août 2008)

je veux pas narguer, mais moi, hier soir, j'ai regardé un bout de Clément-Djokovitch sur Eurosport.de.

Il paraît qu'en modifiant le proxy de son ordi, on peut accéder à des sites comme si on était dans un autre pays. J'ai jamais essayé, mais voici des sites avec des listes de proxy ouverts. En choisissant un proxy suisse, peut-être qu'il est possible de faire démarrer Zattoo Suisse.

http://www.rsf.org/imprimer-blogs.php3?id_article=15023
http://samair.ru/proxy/


----------



## stephane6646 (29 Août 2008)

La force coup de boule ne veut pas que je t"en donne, mais tu les mérites bien


----------



## twinworld (1 Septembre 2008)

bon.. Robredo vient de gagner contre Tsonga. C'est dommage. Il a fait des tonnes de fautes directes. 

à l'heure qu'il est, il reste deux matchs avant les huitièmes. Y a des jolis combats en perspectives. Fish-Monfils risque d'être bien. Et si Monfils passe (ce que j'espère) je me réjouis de la voir jouer contre Nadal.


----------



## greggorynque (1 Septembre 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> La force coup de boule ne veut pas que je t"en donne, mais tu les mérites bien



LA force m'a chargé d'accomplir ta mission 

Moi sinon j'attends le retour en forme de Federer et sa victoire en double aux JO me donne de l'espoir tant il était enfin souriant et détendu !


----------



## twinworld (1 Septembre 2008)

euh.. non rien


----------



## twinworld (1 Septembre 2008)

pfffff.. Monfils vient de perdre. Et puis Eurosport a même pas retransmis le match. Ils ont préféré la Vuelta, puis le match Groenefeld-Safina.


----------



## twinworld (3 Septembre 2008)

Muller vient d'éliminer Davidenko. Statistiquement le Luxembourgeois est celui qui a fait le plus d'aces. Et comme il est pas dans le top ten des plus gros serveurs en vitesse, ses aces ne jouent pas sur la vitesse. Match par retransmis... c'est agaçant. J'espère que Federer va passer, parce que si c'est le cas, c'est lui qui rencontrera le tombeur du Russe. C'est l'assurance de voir le match à la TV. C'est plouc, mais voilà...


----------



## stephane6646 (4 Septembre 2008)

bonsoir chers amis... 
Cet US Open est bien sympa même si je vois les matches en différés et les résumés 
Que dire, si ce n'est les 4 jours les plus importants dans la vie de Federer: 1 quart contre Muller... Une demi très probable contre Djoko et enfin la finale contre Nadal...
certains me diront que je m'avance car il n'en est qu'au quart...
Oui c'est vrai mais j'ose croire qu'il se sortira de quart piège... La demi est soit contre djoko, soit contre roddyk: la question est de savoir si roddyk peut sortir Djoko... Djoko est sur une bonne lancée et dernier finaliste; donc il est favori... bref on verra bien...
Ce sont les jours les plus importants dans la carrière de Federer car n°2, il doit montrer qu'il est "LE" n°1, le seul, le vrai... Après sa défaite à Wimbledon, Wilander, dans l'équipe, disait que Nadal avait fait rentrer Roger dans un monde qu'il ne connaissait pas: celui d'être le chasseur et non plus le chassé, celui de la défaite et non de la victoire... Alors si je fais un rêve...
J'aimerais que dans une nuit new-yorkaise, à la lueur éblouissante des projos, derrière les cris du public, j'aimerais qu'il assène les plus beaux coups de l'histoire du tennis, justement parce que c'est l'Histoire qui se joue, avec ses mythes et sa dramaturgie... j'aimerais voir un joueur que je n'ai jamais vu au paravant,  celui qui renaît, qui revient d'un espace où on le croyait perdu... J'aimerais le voir se transcender et rugir dans cette nuit new-yorkaise... le voir tomber, après la balle de match, à genoux, et crier sa victoire... j'aimerais... C'mon Roger!


----------



## twinworld (4 Septembre 2008)

Djokovic a été un peu limite sur son match contre Robredo. Il a montré des signes de fatigues. Roddick a l'air un peu plus frais. Pour le fun, je jouerais sur Roddick en demi. 

Quant à Federer, c'est difficile de dire s'il a les ressources actuellement pour gagner contre Nadal. Contre Andreev ça a été dur. Contre Müller, bon serveur, il a été au tie-break deux fois. Je sais pas trop dire si c'est de la gestion de match ou s'il est au bout du rouleau. Je me réjouis de voir cette demi. Que ce soit contre Djokovic ou contre Roddick, ça permettra de se faire une idée de l'état de forme.


----------



## twinworld (7 Septembre 2008)

Match de demi suspendu. Reprise à 22h00 ce dimanche seulement (c'est plouc de pas les faire jouer avant.. mais bon). Nadal perd 2 sets à rien et mène 3 à 2 dans le troisième service à suivre. Quel pronostique ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> Quel pronostique ?



Les bleus du 15 de France seront médaille d'or de ping pong aux jeux handisport de pékin au Tibet... J'ai juste, là?...


----------



## greggorynque (7 Septembre 2008)

ce n'est jamais bon pour nadal de se faire interrompre ses match, il joue physique laissant souvent ses adversaires s'epuiser... Et je pense que le 3eme set etait pour lui hier ...

Même si cela lui à permis d'effacer la mauvaise dynamique des 2 premiers sets, cela peut etre handicapant pour lui de recommencer a zero ...


----------



## twinworld (7 Septembre 2008)

oui, mais selon vous, sa façon de "lambiner" avant de servir (il s'est fait plusieurs fois avertir à Roland Garros), c'est pour se concentrer ? c'est pour reprendre son souffle ou c'est pour énerver son adversaire ?

S'il jouait principalement dans le registre de l'épuisement, n'aurait-il pas meilleur temps d'enchaîner les services ? Ou alors, il joue sur le temps passé sur le court (rester sur un court plus de 3 heures, c'est déjà assez fatiguant), plus que sur l'effort en lui-même ?


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Septembre 2008)

Bon, ben, on s'en fout de Nadal-Federer 

Par contre, il y a une superbe finale dame : Jelena contre Serena

Serena, c'est le funk, kitchement porté, certes, mais assumé
La puissance et la grâce
L'animalité élevée enfin à l'humanité
La pure beauté de la sauvagerie

Jelena est toute en calcul
Une mathématicienne des cours
Une sorte d'araignée qui tisse des toiles improbables
Traçant des parcours difficiles pour les adversaires


----------



## twinworld (7 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bon, ben, on s'en fout de Nadal-Federer


personne ne parle de la finale pour le moment...



CouleurSud a dit:


> Par contre, il y a une superbe finale dame : Jelena contre Serena


ouais mais elle est programmée à 3h du mat'... Le réveil de demain matin va être difficile !


----------



## greggorynque (7 Septembre 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> oui, mais selon vous, sa façon de "lambiner" avant de servir (il s'est fait plusieurs fois avertir à Roland Garros), c'est pour se concentrer ? c'est pour reprendre son souffle ou c'est pour énerver son adversaire ?
> 
> S'il jouait principalement dans le registre de l'épuisement, n'aurait-il pas meilleur temps d'enchaîner les services ? Ou alors, il joue sur le temps passé sur le court (rester sur un court plus de 3 heures, c'est déjà assez fatiguant), plus que sur l'effort en lui-même ?



Pour se concentrer (sur et certain), des services rapides a ce niveau demandent beaucoup beaucoup de calme !


Ahhhhh il a eu 5 bales de break ratées ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !!  (muray bien sur )

Ahhhhhh 7 balles ! ! ! ! !


----------



## stephane6646 (8 Septembre 2008)

bonsoir!! et finalement la finale entre nadal et roger n'aura pas lieu... pas grave, tant que roger lève la coupe 
Par contre savez vous sur quelle chaine est diffusée la finale??


----------



## Craquounette (8 Septembre 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> bonsoir!! et finalement la finale entre nadal et roger n'aura pas lieu... pas grave, tant que roger lève la coupe
> Par contre savez vous sur quelle chaine est diffusée la finale??



TSR 2 à 23h00 

J'ai par contre quelques doutes que tu la captes à Perpignan


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Septembre 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> bonsoir!! et finalement la finale entre nadal et roger n'aura pas lieu... pas grave, tant que roger lève la coupe
> Par contre savez vous sur quelle chaine est diffusée la finale??



J'ai parlé trop vite de la finale homme
Honte sur moi

Mais, bon, enfin un natif de la région où le tennis est né
Même si ce n'est pas celui que j'attendais à l'époque, le gentleman des cours, Tim 
En plus un Ecossais 
Tout se perd

Sinon, Serena a gagné 

(enfin, ouf, j'avais parié une fortune sur elle)


----------



## twinworld (8 Septembre 2008)

Ca va faire de nouveau aller au lit à 2 heures du mat'...


----------



## banjo'd (8 Septembre 2008)

Décidemment il me plaît de plus en plus ce forum: après les nombreuses aides que j'y trouve pour mon imac voilà qu'on peut aussi y suivre l'actu du tennis:rateau:
manquerait plus que j'y trouve un partenaire pour jouer sur Menton ou Ventimiglia 
Pour la finale ça va être du costaud, j'ai vu hier le p'tit Murray et il cogne dur quand même, mais j'ai confiance dans le retour du Grand Federer


----------



## twinworld (9 Septembre 2008)

ah ben non, j'me suis trompé. Au lit avant 2h du mat'


----------



## banjo'd (9 Septembre 2008)

c'était du pur style Fed express... le premier set surtout était monstrueux


----------



## twinworld (9 Septembre 2008)

pour de vrai, j'avoue que j'ai raté le match en direct... je me rattraperai sur une rediff'


----------



## banjo'd (9 Septembre 2008)

Bon ca valait pas la Finale pour moi indépassable d'il y a quelques années quand Agassi (en très grande forme durant les 2 premiers sets) semblait jouer contre un mur, mais c'est tout de même  le retour d'un très grand Federer.
Nadal l'a échappé belle: c'eût été la revanche de Roland-Garros


----------



## stephane6646 (10 Septembre 2008)

Oui c'est vrai, c'était une finale à sens unique... mais tout simplement parce que le talent de Federer était au rendez-vous, sans fausse note... ce fut propre et efficace... Magnifique!! 
Bravo Roger!!
Maintenant, la fin de saison sera intéressante à suivre avec en point de mire, les masters


----------



## twinworld (21 Janvier 2009)

Et c'est r'parti pour la saison 2009 !! ;-)
http://www.australianopen.com/en_AU/scores/draws/ms/index.html
c'est qui les quart de finalistes hommes selon vous ?


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2009)

C'est vrai que Yannick Noah va entrainer l'équipe de France?




















:rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est vrai que Yannick Noah va entrainer l'équipe de France?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


De foot? Mais il n'y connaît rien.


----------



## twinworld (21 Janvier 2009)

vivement vendredi que les choses sérieuses commencent avec les premiers chocs !


----------



## yret (22 Janvier 2009)

pas mal Santoro, non ? mais contre Roddick cela risque d'être trop dur ...


----------



## twinworld (22 Janvier 2009)

Simon vient de passer. Là, je regarde Williams contre Dulko. C'est un peu mou. Ca fait 20 minutes que Williams mène un 1 set à 0 et perd 3 - 5 dans le deuxième set. Elles sont à 40 partout et y en a pas une qui arrivent à faire 3 points d'affilée. C'est tuant parce que c'est pas tant par le jeu de l'adversaire qu'elles sont empêchées, mais par leurs doubles faute et leurs fautes directes.


----------



## yret (22 Janvier 2009)

alors Nadal, Federer ou Murray pour la victoire finale ?  ... à moins qu'un petit gars bien de chez nous nous apporte une belle surprise ??


----------



## twinworld (23 Janvier 2009)

pour la victoire.. je penche pour Nadal.

Là, c'est au tour de Del Potro contre Muller. Je me demande si le Luxembourgeois va réussir à se hisser de nouveau en quart, comme au dernier US open.


----------



## yret (23 Janvier 2009)

Oui pourquoi pas ? Toujours est-il que Nadal et Federer passent sans encombre leurs différents tours ... Murray aussi ... et les français c'est pas mal pour le moment ! 

Sinon, côté femmes, une petite finale Dementieva / Serena ?


----------



## twinworld (23 Janvier 2009)

par "petite finale", vous voulez dire demi-finale ? parce qu'elles sont dans la même portion de tableau, donc si elles doivent jouer un match, ça sera au maximum en demi-finale. Je vois plutôt Safina en finale. Je l'ai vue jouer un moment tout à l'heure, elle a l'air en forme. 

Delic s'est repris en fin de premier set face à Djokovic. Heureusement, parce que le match n'était pas très beau. Par contre deuxième set bien sympa et le 3ème est aussi prenant.


----------



## yret (23 Janvier 2009)

oui autant pour moi ! je n'avais pas fait attention qu'elles étaient dans le même tableau ! 

Sinon je vois bien Bartoli jusqu'aux demi-finales ...


----------



## twinworld (23 Janvier 2009)

Djokovic vient de passer. Match passionnant. 

Bartoli passerait Jankovic ?

mon pronostique pour les français
Gasquet perd contre Gonzales en 16è
Monfils perd contre Simon en 8è qui perd contre Nadal en quart
Tsonga perd contre Murray en quart
Santoro perd contre Roddick en 16è


----------



## yret (23 Janvier 2009)

Et pourquoi pas pour Bartoli ?

Cornet, elle, va devoir batailler contre Safina ... :hein:

Question hommes, les français vont avoir du mal mais j'en verrais bien un émerger tout de même ...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Janvier 2009)

Bon mais et Yannick Noah dans tout ça?


----------



## Grug (23 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon mais et Yannick Noah dans tout ça?


Ben il ne joue qu'à Bercy, imagine bien qu'en australie, il ne captent pas un mot des paroles.


----------



## Bassman (23 Janvier 2009)

Noah ? il pourrait revenir en équipe de france pourtant&#8230;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Noah ? il pourrait revenir en équipe de france


Mais non, il ne joue pas au foot.


----------



## twinworld (23 Janvier 2009)

yret a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas pour Bartoli ?


ben parce qu'elle va rencontrer Jankovic, et je pense pas qu'elle va pouvoir la battre. 




yret a dit:


> Question hommes, les français vont avoir du mal mais j'en verrais bien un émerger tout de même ...


ben oui, ça serait bien, mais lequel ? Sur leur chemin, ils ont Nadal et Murray. Je me réjouis d'ailleur de voir le match de Murray contre Nadal. J'ai écrit que l'Espagnol sera vaincqueur, mais c'est vrai que c'est pas sa surface de prédilection.


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Janvier 2009)

Alors il parait que les supporters de tennis se foutent aussi sur la gueule maintenant? 

ben bravo.


----------



## twinworld (24 Janvier 2009)

Et c'est reparti avec Serena. Premier set enlevé. J'espère qu'elle va pas mettre 2 heures pour terminer son match cette fois... enfin, c'est mal parti, elle est menée 3-1 dans le deuxième.. gargl


----------



## twinworld (24 Janvier 2009)

Gilles Simon, 6 balles de set dans le tie-break du premier set... et hop, il remporte la première manche ! fiouu


----------



## yret (24 Janvier 2009)

Pour Noah en équipe de France de TENNIS ... les discussions avancent avec Forget notamment ... 

Quant à Bartoli, je sais qu'elle rencontre Jankovic mais un gros match et puis voilà ... 

Monfils est passé, mais dommage que les français soient tous dans la même partie de tableau (à part Tsonga) :rose:


----------



## twinworld (24 Janvier 2009)

et vous misez sur Monfils ou Simon en huitième ?


----------



## yret (24 Janvier 2009)

Monfils ...


----------



## twinworld (24 Janvier 2009)

Si Simon comme aujourd'hui, et que Monfils est pas un peu plus offensif, Simon passe Monfils. Je mise 3 brouzoufs sur Simon.


----------



## yret (24 Janvier 2009)

On en a déjà 2 mais qui s'affrontent: quel dommage ! Manquerait plus que Gasquet passe ...


----------



## twinworld (24 Janvier 2009)

ouais mais Gasquet doit passer Gonzales + Nadal pour se retrouver contre Simon ou Monfils... c'est pas que je crois pas en ses chances... p't'être même que j'y crois... mais j'y crois pas.. ;-) (cf. Hot Shot 2)

En plus, si Tsonga joue contre Blake comme il a joué contre Sela, il ira même pas retrouver Murray en quart.


----------



## twinworld (24 Janvier 2009)

Gasquet est vraiment passé à deux doigts, dommage ! il aurait pu gagner au troisième set. 

J'ai vu jouer Nadal. Il est impressionnant. Je réitère mon pronostique : Nadal vainqueur cette année.


----------



## twinworld (25 Janvier 2009)

Bartoli a laminé Jankovic dans le premier set. Peut-être qu'elle va me donner tort !? ça serait chouette.


----------



## banjo'd (25 Janvier 2009)

vous connaissez certainement mais pour le tennis sans les commentaires lénifiants et avec les bruits "live" comme si on était sur le court il y a ca:   http://www.watchtheheat.blogspot.com/
et sans pubs...le paradis!!!


----------



## twinworld (25 Janvier 2009)

ah ben non, je ne connaissais pas. c'est super sympa de nous en faire profiter.


----------



## banjo'd (25 Janvier 2009)

bon je signale comme ca cette fille Choupinette sur badoo.com 
(un site de chat et "curiosités sociales") qui ressemble beaucoup à  Alize Cornet: sportive de profession et habite la même région..
...l'intérêt de tout ca?...la nuit est longue et sa partie un peu ennuyante :sleep:


----------



## twinworld (25 Janvier 2009)

faudrait lui dire de se tenir tranquille un moment. Elle bouge tout le temps, on arrive pas à comparer.


----------



## banjo'd (25 Janvier 2009)

d après moi dans 20-30 minutes elle aura fini...


----------



## twinworld (25 Janvier 2009)

faut voir, comme elle mène dans le deuxième set et qu'elle a perdu le premier, elle en a peut-être encore pour un moment. A mon avis c'est pas la peine que tu l'attendes sur 
rezo-social-antibes.fr elle viendra pas ce soir ;-)


----------



## banjo'd (25 Janvier 2009)

houla non je l ai laissée un moment et voilà qu elle mène maintenant... bon alors on aura droit à un 3eme set...pas passionnant quand même...


----------



## twinworld (25 Janvier 2009)

ouais, me réjouis qu'on passe aux hommes.


----------



## banjo'd (25 Janvier 2009)

oui mais faut d'abord que Alize ( perde ou gagne comme elle veut)fasse vite!!! nous on veut voir Federer...je n ai pas encore vu un de ses matches...parait qu'il va pas trop mal (bon il a pas eu encore de gros client à part Safin qui est très variable d'ailleurs...) 
de l autre côté del potro  cilic  c est d un barbant 2 cogneurs longilignes pff...


----------



## twinworld (25 Janvier 2009)

moi non plus j'ai pas encore vu jouer Federer. J'aimerais bien voir un peu comment il joue. Nadal ce matin m'a impressionné contre Haas.

tu trouves qu'elle ressemble à miss rezo-antibes ??


----------



## banjo'd (25 Janvier 2009)

bof... préfère ma miss réseau antibes :rateau:
mais sur le court à choisir je prends la Cornet et te laisse la Safina


----------



## banjo'd (25 Janvier 2009)

Je dois avouer que Nadal au début ne me plaisait pas beaucoup ( l'époque où il jouait comme Monfils, loin derrière je renvoie tout...monfils aussi a changé d ailleurs) depuis Roland-Garros 2008 je trouve qu il est beaucoup plus agressif, plus spectaculaire.
Vraiment curieux de voir comment tournera la prochaine rencontre Nadal -Federer (difficile qu elle ait lieu en Australie selon moi, Murray est très fort cette année...)


----------



## twinworld (25 Janvier 2009)

oui, Murray est très fort. Mais si y en a un qui est capable de le battre, c'est Nadal. Et comme il est dans sa partie de tableau, il tombera contre lui en demi. Donc une finale Federer est possible, si Federer va jusqu'en demi et passe Djokovic. Ce dernier a d'ailleurs pas mal peiné contre Delic, l'autre jour.


----------



## banjo'd (25 Janvier 2009)

Quel dommage Delic!!! il a fait une partie énorme (il ressemble à un mix Vieiri-Federer de tête non??) il a très mal joué le tie break sinon le djoko etait très mal parti...je revois encore le service et les revers de Delic: monstrueux (il est digne des 50 premiers et non 150 et des balais...)
moi je vois bien Tsonga une fois encore, et Simon également est un client très compliqué pour tous...


----------



## twinworld (25 Janvier 2009)

ben oui, Tsonga pourquoi pas... mais il doit d'abord passer Blake et s'il joue contre lui comme il a joué contre Sela, c'est pas gagné. Et ensuite il doit passer Murray. Je me réjouis de voir le match Murray - Tsonga. 

Simon contre Nadal aussi ça sera un joli mach 

et comme "Murray est très fort cette année" et qu'on voit bien Simon et Tsonga.. mais qu'il y a que deux places en finale, faudra bien que certains se décident à perdre ;-))


----------



## banjo'd (25 Janvier 2009)

niveau pronostic je me hasarde totalement car je n'ai vu seulement que des extraits de partie de ces joueurs en Australie,mais Tsonga selon moi est beaucoup plus complet que Blake
l'écueuil se nomme Murray selon moi... 
par contre Simon contre Nadal ce serait très beau mais sans grande possibilité pour le niçois selon moi, Nadal semble fou furieux et si concentré!! (maintenant avec le mental qu'il a Simon serait capable de faire sensation et de passer un nouveau cap)


----------



## twinworld (25 Janvier 2009)

Surtout que Simon a battu Nadal l'année passée. 

Pour les pronostiques, moi aussi j'y vais au hasard, mais c'est ça qui est rigolo.

[Edit : punaise, Safina vient de sauver une balle de match. Le premier moment palpitant de la partie ! :- ) )


----------



## banjo'd (25 Janvier 2009)

et puis avec la Bartoli...niveau pronostics maintenant on peut s attendre à tout...qui aurait prévu que la Jankovic puisse prendre 6-1 et de quelle manière !!!
en tout cas c est un excellent tournoi et cette semaine sera vraiment un régal 
je viens de regarder le tableau eh bien il fait meilleur en bas, la 1ere partie avec Nadal- Murray- Simon-Tsonga !!!
Finale logique selon moi Federer-Murray   (ma logique bien sûr donc fort improbable )


----------



## banjo'd (25 Janvier 2009)

[Edit : punaise, Safina vient de sauver une balle de match. Le premier moment palpitant de la partie ! :- ) )[/QUOTE]
oui mais elle est bien gentille mais c est qu elle nous fait retarder l entrée du Maaaaiiiîîiitre Federer!!!  dehors les filles !!!place au tennis, au vrai!


----------



## twinworld (25 Janvier 2009)

banjo'd a dit:


> et puis avec la Bartoli...niveau pronostics maintenant on peut s attendre à tout...qui aurait prévu que la Jankovic puisse prendre 6-1 et de quelle manière !!!


j'avais pronostiqué Jankovic, mais en sachant qu'elle est pas très constante. 



banjo'd a dit:


> je viens de regarder le tableau eh bien il fait meilleur en bas, la 1ere partie avec Nadal- Murray- Simon-Tsonga !!!
> Finale logique selon moi Federer-Murray   (ma logique bien sûr donc fort improbable


c'est vrai que Federer a eu un tableau plutôt facile jusque là.


----------



## banjo'd (25 Janvier 2009)

vivement que l on revoie un Federer accrocheur comme lors de sa finale de l us open contre agassi (match d anthologie) et non pas le dernier Federer qui domine Murray un set et puis décline pour ne plus sortir de sa torpeur  (désolé mais Murray tout grand joueur qu il soit m irrite au plus haut point...)
ma finale serait Federer Tsonga pour voir un peu de spectacle...fingers crossed


----------



## twinworld (25 Janvier 2009)

il est vraiment chouette ce lien. Là, pendant la pause, je regarde le double des soeurs williams. je me disais justement que c'était dommage de pas pouvoir voir au moins un bout..


----------



## banjo'd (25 Janvier 2009)

j espère qu'ils couvrent les autres tournois et pas seulement l'Australie parceque tous les terrains sans commentaires ni pubs c est vraiment l idéal!
parlant des soeurs Williams connais tu l anecdote concernant la très prétentieuse Serena??
elle déclara pouvoir battre l'homme classé n.200 à l atp il y a de cela quelques années, justement en Australie...quelqu'un est allé chercher cet illustre inconnu (un allemand dont le nom m a échappé) qui était connu pour boire assidûment et surtout fumer même avant un match et accessoirement comme bon joueur de double...un chroniqueur lui rapporte cela au bar, le sportman dit bingo...bilan  il a battu aussi bien la Venus que la Serena  (6-1 ou 6-2  je ne sais plus) et déclara qu'il avait joué avec une main dans la poche...
(oui après Murray j avoue que Serena williams m'énerve, trop arrogante et si lourde...un petit coup "Bartoli" ne lui ferait pas de mal...)
bon je m en vais voir Federer....


----------



## twinworld (25 Janvier 2009)

début de partie par fameux... je regrette presque Alizée...

[Edit : à 2 set zéro et 3-3 dans le 3ème, Federer mériterait de perdre. Il produit pas un beau jeu. A 4 mètres derrière sa ligne de fond, il ne fait que défendre. Il a l'air d'être là en touriste (au mieux) ou de se faire chier]


----------



## yret (25 Janvier 2009)

Bon ben voilà ! je sentais bien Bartoli et c'est passé ! et de quelle manière ! 

J'ai vraiment cru qu'on allait avoir les 4 français; Gasquet est passé si près avec balles de match dans le 3ème set ... 

Nadal a été impressionnant de facilité contre Haas avec des angles type Federer contre Safin ... ça promet !


----------



## twinworld (25 Janvier 2009)

ouais, Bartoli on l'attend en demi, maintenant, voire en finale parce que Safina est prenable si elle joue comme aujourd'hui.


----------



## yret (26 Janvier 2009)

Allez on y croit !


----------



## twinworld (26 Janvier 2009)

c'est cool Simon et Monfils jouent tôt aujourd'hui.


----------



## yret (26 Janvier 2009)

Nadal aussi !


----------



## twinworld (26 Janvier 2009)

ouais )
mais pour ce "tôt" là, j'ai presque intérêt à aller dormir quelques heures et me relever après, histoire de pouvoir quand même ensuite enchaîner la journée de boulot.


----------



## yret (26 Janvier 2009)

C'est Simon en 1/4 ... sur abandon ! 

Et Serena de même ! :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Janvier 2009)

Juste pour dire que le tournoi de tennis (on dit comme ça ?) que je préfère , c'est celui d'Australie...

Parce que ça se passe au antipodes et qu'a l'heure ou ils se renvoient la baballe, je dors !!!!
Ceci dit, je trouve qu'on nous casse quand même bien les burnes dans les médias en France avec cette compétition de tapette... ptain mais ils pouvaient pas, comme d'habitude, se faire éliminer au 1er tour les Français !!!!   







Ptain ça fait un bien fou ce bar MacG...


----------



## twinworld (26 Janvier 2009)

Murray sorti par Verdasco !! La surprise du jour !  moi qui pronostiquais la défaite de Tsonga contre Murray... Je pense maintenant qu'il va passer Verdasco.


----------



## twinworld (27 Janvier 2009)

début du match Djokovic - Rodick. Rodick gagne son service  : 1-0. Allez Djokovic !


----------



## banjo'd (27 Janvier 2009)

Twinworld tu porterais pas un peu la guigne :  Murray, Djokovic,...  :mouais:
 supporte un peu Verdasco et oublie Tsonga...


----------



## twinworld (27 Janvier 2009)

Non mais bon, je tiens aussi pour Safina et c'est pas pour ça qu'elle perd. Elle a de nouveau mis des plombes pour terminer son match, mais à part ça... ;-))


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Janvier 2009)

Marion Bartoli, joueuse valeureuse, mais callipyge, mal aimée du public, affligée d'un père encombrant, a balayé d'un revers de coup droit la n° 1 mondiale
Tout ça pour être balayée à son tour, comme par une grand souffle, par Svonareva, joueuse lacrymale
Il semble que des dieux espiègles aient décidé d'accorder plus ou moins de conatus aux joueuses, mais de manière aléatoire ou en respectant un plan muri depuis longtemps par l'énigmatique Anankè


----------



## twinworld (27 Janvier 2009)

sur cette valse des "favorites" au fil des matches : Eurosport tente une explication qui dit qu'il n'y a pas de joueuse actuellement sur le circuit qui sait adapter suffisamment son jeu à ses adversaires. 


> Le tennis féminin actuel a un charme particulier, celui de l'incertitude permanente. Le machisme primaire tend à y constater l'inconstance faite femme. Les observateurs du tennis y décèlent souvent de grosses lacunes tactiques. Marion Bartoli avait broyé le jeu de la N.1 mondiale dimanche, elle a été dans l'incapacité de trouver la solution face à Vera Zvonareva deux jours plus tard. Désillusion pour la Française, confirmation pour la Russe qui va disputer sa première demi-finale en Grand Chelem, six ans déjà après son unique quart joué et perdu à Roland-Garros (2003).
> 
> "C'était dur, elle a fait un très gros match. J'ai joué contre une machine à renvoyer des balles, a résumé Marion désemparée. Je n'ai pourtant pas retenu mes coups. Mais ce n'est pas un drame. Parfois il faut seulement dire bravo. Elle a tout simplement été trop forte pour moi. J'ai l'impression qu'elle lit dans mon jeu comme dans un livre ouvert. Elle a toujours un temps d'avance et pour marquer un point il faut que je réussisse un coup absolument incroyable. J'en ai pu sortir quelques uns pour mener 3-1 mais on ne peut pas produire un tel niveau de jeu sur tout un match. C'est impossible."
> 
> ...



http://www.eurosport.fr/tennis/open...toli-mauvaise-surprise_sto1824593/story.shtml


----------



## yret (28 Janvier 2009)

Bon ben plus de français ! 
Nadal encore en 3 sets: comme Borg en son temps à Roland Garros ...


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Janvier 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> sur cette valse des "favorites" au fil des matches : Eurosport tente une explication qui dit qu'il n'y a pas de joueuse actuellement sur le circuit qui sait adapter suffisamment son jeu à ses adversaires.
> 
> 
> http://www.eurosport.fr/tennis/open...toli-mauvaise-surprise_sto1824593/story.shtml



Cest pire. Ce nest pas seulement le leadership du classement féminin qui connaît des fluctuations browniennes. Ce sont les performances des joueuses, leurs victoires, leurs défaites qui semblent désormais relever de la mécanique quantique. Et encore, il ne sagit que du plan physique. Mais il y a, plus profondément, un vrai problème métaphysique : celui de lexistence des meilleures joueuses. Toutes (ou presque) : la réalité clignotante des surs Williams, lapparition, puis la disparition, puis la réapparition de certaines (Dementieva, Zvonareva). La soudaine, mais éphémère richesse dêtre dAna Ivanovic (à la plastique pourtant impeccable, ce qui na rien à voir avec ce problème métaphysique, mais javais envie den parler). Lélision de Sharapova. Et surtout, Jelena Dokic : une grande épaisseur dexistence vers 2003. Puis la chute dans les profondeurs du classement WTA où elle a été entraînée par des flots tumultueux, flots qui ont emprunté des passages qui nexistent que dans un espace riemanien et non dans un espace euclidien, pour lemmener de Serbie en Australie où elle vient de ressusciter.
Au point où on en est dans cette confusion quasi-ontologique, je mattends au retour de Tatiana Golovin, et pourquoi pas, étant donné les distorsions temporelles qui pourraient survenir, de Nathalie Tauziat, voire de Françoise Durr


----------



## twinworld (28 Janvier 2009)

Dokic est tombée en dépression, Sharapova a été blessée en 2007, blessure qui l'a suivie dans le courant de la saison 2008. Les joueuses commencent leur carrière de plus en plus tôt. Les entraînements qu'elles s'imposent mettent sûrement à rude épreuve le physique. Un grand champion c'est pas seulement celui ou celle qui maîtrise son sujet techniquement, c'est aussi quelqu'un qui a une condition physique suffisamment bonne pour supporter la succession des tournois.


----------



## twinworld (28 Janvier 2009)

banjo'd a dit:


> Twinworld tu porterais pas un peu la guigne :  Murray, Djokovic,...  :mouais: supporte un peu Verdasco et oublie Tsonga...





yret a dit:


> Bon ben plus de français !


désolé... ;-))


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Janvier 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> Dokic est tombée en dépression, Sharapova a été blessée en 2007, blessure qui l'a suivie dans le courant de la saison 2008. Les joueuses commencent leur carrière de plus en plus tôt. Les entraînements qu'elles s'imposent mettent sûrement à rude épreuve le physique. Un grand champion c'est pas seulement celui ou celle qui maîtrise son sujet techniquement, c'est aussi quelqu'un qui a une condition physique suffisamment bonne pour supporter la succession des tournois.



Mais non
Il n'y a plus d'explications physiques qui valent
Une grande championne, ce n'est pas du tout celle qui a une condition physique pour supporter la succession des tournois
C'est celle qui a la grâce
Un peu comme Martina Hingis 
Celle qui joue avec le pur espace
Et qui sait ce que sont les forces
Dans un secret qu'elle ne livrera jamais


----------



## twinworld (29 Janvier 2009)

je tente le coup : allez Serena !! :- )


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Cest pire. Ce nest pas seulement le leadership du classement féminin qui connaît des fluctuations browniennes. Ce sont les performances des joueuses, leurs victoires, leurs défaites qui semblent désormais relever de la mécanique quantique. Et encore, il ne sagit que du plan physique. Mais il y a, plus profondément, un vrai problème métaphysique : celui de lexistence des meilleures joueuses. Toutes (ou presque) : la réalité clignotante des surs Williams, lapparition, puis la disparition, puis la réapparition de certaines (Dementieva, Zvonareva). La soudaine, mais éphémère richesse dêtre dAna Ivanovic (à la plastique pourtant impeccable, ce qui na rien à voir avec ce problème métaphysique, mais javais envie den parler). Lélision de Sharapova. Et surtout, Jelena Dokic : une grande épaisseur dexistence vers 2003. Puis la chute dans les profondeurs du classement WTA où elle a été entraînée par des flots tumultueux, flots qui ont emprunté des passages qui nexistent que dans un espace riemanien et non dans un espace euclidien, pour lemmener de Serbie en Australie où elle vient de ressusciter.
> Au point où on en est dans cette confusion quasi-ontologique, je mattends au retour de Tatiana Golovin, et pourquoi pas, étant donné les distorsions temporelles qui pourraient survenir, de Nathalie Tauziat, voire de Françoise Durr



J'avais tort :rose:

Une finale Dinara-Serena !

Voilà qui remet les choses à leur place
Non seulement on revient à la mécanique classique de Newton et à ses lois déterministes, mais, en plus, on retrouve des repères géopolitiques fiables
Une Américaine contre une Russe
La beauté équilibrée de la guerre froide 

Décidément, ce tournoi féminin est grand
Il défie le cours normal du temps


----------



## twinworld (30 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Décidément, ce tournoi féminin est grand
> Il défie le cours normal du temps


plus fort que de défier les lois du temps... j'ai pronostiqué juste !! Dieu, le mystère de la vie, la démonstration de la théorie de l'unification des forces c'est de la gnognotte à côté.


----------



## yret (30 Janvier 2009)

Allez moi je tente aussi Serena car c'est bien parti et c'est une année impaire: elle a gagné en 2003, 2005 et 2007 et à chaque fois qu'elle a passé les 1/4 de finales, elle a remporté le tournoi !


----------



## twinworld (30 Janvier 2009)

moi je vote Safina


----------



## banjo'd (30 Janvier 2009)

Merde Twinworld!!!! tu avais bien commencé avec ton Allez Serena!! 
et maintenant tu viens "supporter" la Safina... non !!! tu es pour Serena et puis c est tout !!! (Safina m'est indifférente, Serena m'énèrve !!!! m'fais penser à la soeur de tyson, c est dire la grâce de la donzelle :hein
continue de supporter la Serena  
pour Federer par contre je pense que ca va être très dur...


----------



## twinworld (30 Janvier 2009)

ben... je pouvais pas dire "allez Safina" dans un match Serena-Dementieva...
Maintenant, pour le Serena-Safina, il y a aucune des deux joueuses qui a un jeu qui m'emballe. C'est juste que Serena est dans une passe où elle assure physiquement et c'est appréciable. Safina me touche dans sa force de caractère. Je tiens pour Safina dans le prochain match, mais je pense que c'est Serena qui va gagner.

pour Federer, oui ça va être super dur. Le dernier match confrontation que j'ai vu entre les deux, j'avais trouvé que Nadal avait débordé Federer. Et là, sur tout le tournoi, je trouve Nadal encore plus en forme qu'avant. On dirait un ouragan que rien ne peut arrêter. Verdasco a failli y arriver. Mais c'est parce qu'il l'a fait courir en fond de court, ce que Federer ne sait pas faire contre Nadal.


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Janvier 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> ben... je pouvais pas dire "allez Safina" dans un match Serena-Dementieva...
> Maintenant, pour le Serena-Safina, il y a aucune des deux joueuses qui a un jeu qui m'emballe. C'est juste que Serena est dans une passe où elle assure physiquement et c'est appréciable. Safina me touche dans sa force de caractère. Je tiens pour Safina dans le prochain match, mais *je pense que c'est Serena qui va gagner.
> *



Évidemment

Elle est au-dessus du toit du monde


----------



## yret (31 Janvier 2009)

Bon ben j'avais vu juste pour Serena ... 

En plus, elle a gagné en double avec sa soeur Venus (8ème grand chelem remporté !! )

Pour la finale hommes, Ok Nadal est très fort et affuté mais il sort d'un combat terrible en 5h14 !! S'il récupère correctement, je le vois gagner mais sinon Federer est quand même pas mal plus la motivation d'égaler Sampras avec 14 grands chelems remportés ... ça motive !!


----------



## yret (1 Février 2009)

Nadal ! 

J'aurais peut-être dû lancer quelques paris ... 

Ce bonhomme est tout de même assez incroyable ! 24h de moins de repos que son adversaire après un match marathon et un 5 sets d'anthologie encore !


----------



## twinworld (1 Février 2009)

j'ai pas vu le match en entier. J'ai vu que la fin du 3è set, quand Nadal sauve 6 balles de break. Il est incroyable. Il va peut-être devenir cet année le deuxième homme de l'histoire du tennis moderne a gagner les 4 tournois du Grand Chelem. Maintenant qu'il maîtrise aussi le dur, ça va être difficile d'aller le chercher.


----------



## yret (2 Février 2009)

oui c'est un combattant de "l'extrême": jamais vaincu !


----------



## banjo'd (2 Février 2009)

d'accord avec vous..Nadal est impressionnant et les larmes de Federer à la fin sont selon moi l'expression d'une prise de conscience : son hégèmonie est désormais révolue..constat d'impuissance: au 5eme set quand Nadal était un peu fatigué, Federer a tout fait tout seul en 2 jeux catastrophiques...  maintenant le grand chelem est envisageable mais sera quand même très difficile de gagner un 2eme Wimbledon selon moi... une trépidante année tennistique en vue!


----------



## twinworld (2 Février 2009)

banjo'd a dit:


> une trépidante année tennistique en vue!


rendez-vous ici dans 3 mois et demi. J'apporte les chips ;- )


----------



## yret (4 Février 2009)

OK rdv dans 3 mois 1/2


----------



## yret (20 Avril 2009)

allez encore Nadal (et de 5) pour Monte-Carlo ! :love:


----------



## twinworld (21 Avril 2009)

ouais. C'est nouille, j'ai pas vu le score final de Wawrinka contre Djokovic en demi. J'avais cru comprendre qu'il avait remporté le premier set... faudra que j'aille vérifier comment tout ça s'est terminé


----------



## yret (3 Mai 2009)

Après Monte-Carlo et Barcelone, Nadal de nouveau en finale à Rome ... avec un Federer qui n'y croit plus beaucoup on dirait car il aurait dû battre Djoko !


----------



## twinworld (3 Mai 2009)

ouais, tant qu'il aura pas trouvé un entraîneur digne de ce nom et qu'il n'acceptera pas de s'avouer qu'il est dans une mauvaise passe, il y a peu de chance pour que ça change.


----------



## yret (3 Mai 2009)

tout à fait ! 

c'est dommage car il a (avait ?) le potentiel pour aller chercher le record de Pete Sampras (14 grands chelems) ... 

au rythme où Nadal va, c'est lui qui risque d'aller les chercher ces titres (déjà 6 à 22 ans contre 2 pour Federer au même âge ! )


----------



## twinworld (4 Mai 2009)

ça serait chouette pour Nadal, il est devenu vraiment une machine à gagner. Il a un tennis explosif qui fait plaisir à voir.


----------



## twinworld (24 Mai 2009)

ouf, Timea Bacsinszky a passé.


----------



## twinworld (31 Mai 2009)

Nadal dehors, Verdasco dehors.. punaise, il se passe quoi ?


----------



## lmmm (31 Mai 2009)

je dois avouer que cela ne me deplait pas :
un tableau plus ouvert pour nos petits francais ???


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Mai 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> j'ai pas vu le match en entier. J'ai vu que la fin du 3è set, quand Nadal sauve 6 balles de break. Il est incroyable. Il va peut-être devenir cet année le deuxième homme de l'histoire du tennis moderne a gagner les 4 tournois du Grand Chelem. Maintenant qu'il maîtrise aussi le dur, ça va être difficile d'aller le chercher.



Heu, tu crois ?
Déjà, pour RG, c'est un peu cuit


----------



## twinworld (1 Juin 2009)

lmmm a dit:


> je dois avouer que cela ne me deplait pas :
> un tableau plus ouvert pour nos petits francais ???


non, j'ai le regret de t'annoncer que Monfils et Tsonga sont sortis demain. ;-)


----------



## lmmm (1 Juin 2009)

ca se peut,ils ont tous les 2 un tour difficile,roddick semble en forme ...et l autre est un vrai specialiste de terre battue ...
je sens une défaite de monfils et une victoire de tsonga en 5 sets qui vont lui faire mal pour la suite ...


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Juin 2009)

Ah, les prononostics


----------



## lmmm (2 Juin 2009)

Ouais,voila pouquoi je ne fais plus de loto foot


----------



## yret (3 Juin 2009)

Monfils assez facile depuis le début ... contre un Federer au champs libre ... j'ai peur que cela soit très difficile ... 

Pour Tsonga, je n'ai pas bien compris pourquoi il ne s'est jamais livré ...

Quant à Nadal (puis Davydenko), que s'est-il passé ? fatigue due à de nombreux matchs disputés (car quand on gagne très souvent, on passe bien plus de temps sur les courts que les autres) ou autre chose (jeu "trop facile" ?)

Et chez les femmes, Serena / Safina ?


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juin 2009)

Le double Nastase-Macnamara/Bahrami-Leconte est d'anthologie&#8230;

A suivre en ce moment&#8230; 

Tournoi des légendes bien sûr&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (3 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Le double Nastase-Macnamara/Bahrami-Leconte est d'anthologie
> 
> A suivre en ce moment
> 
> Tournoi des légendes bien sûr



Tu crois qu'on a la télé, au taf ? VA ROTIR EN ENFER© !


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juin 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu crois qu'on a la télé, au taf ? VA ROTIR EN ENFER© !


Va te plaindre à ton patron&#8230; naméo&#8230; 

Sinon y'a des trucs, j'me rappelle plus bien le nom magnéto kékchose, qui permettent d'enregistrer en son absence les émissions de la RTF&#8230; 

La paire française a gagné sur ce&#8230;

Et je regrette de n'avoir pas enregistré moi non plus car Leconte prêtant sa raquette à un ramasseur de balle pour un échange ce fut un grand moment&#8230;


----------



## yret (5 Juin 2009)

Bon ben raté cette fois pour Serena ...

Et Federer bien parti pour ce 14ème grand chelem ... à moins qu'un certain Soderling "étonnant" (plus que ça ?) ...


----------



## twinworld (5 Juin 2009)

faudra déjà qu'il passe Del Potro tout à l'heure


----------



## twinworld (6 Juin 2009)

... ça a été par les poils... :mouais:


----------



## lmmm (6 Juin 2009)

la finale reste reste tres ouverte : federer aura t il bien récuppéré ,deja qu il a du mal a rentrer 
dans ses matches ...
signé : le roi du prono


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2009)

Et pour les dames je vois Safina avec une finale assez rapide, pour les hommes je crois bien en la victoire de Federer demain (en tous les cas je l'espère).

Voici mes pornostiques.


----------



## Romuald (6 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Et pour les dames je vois Safina avec une finale assez rapide, pour les hommes je crois bien en la victoire de Federer demain (en tous les cas je l'espère).
> 
> Voici mes pornostiques.


----------



## twinworld (6 Juin 2009)

lmmm a dit:


> la finale reste reste tres ouverte : federer aura t il bien récuppéré ,deja qu il a du mal a rentrer
> dans ses matches ...


jusqu'à présent, il a alterné les matches difficiles et les matches plus faciles. Si ça continue ainsi, il devrait entrer rapidement dans le prochain match et mieux le maîtriser que celui contre Del Potro.


----------



## greggorynque (7 Juin 2009)

La vache, 4-0 çà sent la fessée !!!


----------



## twinworld (7 Juin 2009)

oui, mais Soderling est tendu. En plus, c'est pas le tout de breaker et de prendre des sets, il faudra voir si, à quelques points du match, Federer ne ressent pas de nouveau la pression de l'exploit sportif.


----------



## greggorynque (7 Juin 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> oui, mais Soderling est tendu. En plus, c'est pas le tout de breaker et de prendre des sets, il faudra voir si, à quelques points du match, Federer ne ressent pas de nouveau la pression de l'exploit sportif.



Il a gagné 13 titres, il faut pas deconner, la pression il connais !


----------



## twinworld (7 Juin 2009)

ouais, mais la pression plus la déconcentration par l'intrusion intempestive de spectateur, on voit que ça perturbe.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

Bon ben elle sera courte cette finale.

Ah la pluie est de retour.


----------



## twinworld (7 Juin 2009)

moi j'attends encore de voir. Soderling à montré un mental d'acier dans sa demi contre Gonzalez. On le croyait cuit, et tout à coup il a trouvé un second souffle. S'il arrive à hausser son niveau de jeu, il peut renverser la vapeur.


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Juin 2009)




----------



## twinworld (7 Juin 2009)

rendez-vous dans deux semaines sur l'herbe...


----------



## Lalla (7 Juin 2009)

ça y est, je suis chauvine... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

Bravo, c'était beau .


----------



## lmmm (7 Juin 2009)

content pour federer mais decu par le suedois,il a semblé résigné tres vite et n a pas semblé y croire ...
c etait pas une grosse finale mais,bon,la meteo n a rien arrangé ...
vivement wimbledon,federer en confiance,et quelques francais  peuvent y croire (un peu)
mais nadal sera t il remis ?


----------



## twinworld (25 Juin 2009)

le suédois devrait pouvoir prendre sa revanche dans 4 jours. Sinon Simon, Devilder et Santoro sont dans le même carré. Quoi qu'il advienne dans 3 matches, il n'en restera plus qu'un.


----------



## yret (25 Juin 2009)

J'aimerais bien voir Djoko sortir du chapeau (et l'emporter sur Federer ou Murray en finale ?) ... 

Sinon, je ne sais pas mais Nadal dépossédé de sa 1ère place alors qu'il est blessé et sans être battu par Federer, cela me gêne un peu ...

D'ailleurs, je ne comprends pas le décompte des points ATP car il avait une avance confortable et vu ce qu'il a produit jusqu'à Roland: on dirait qu'il a même perdu des points alors que je pensais que chaque tournoi apportait son nombre de points correspondant au tour atteint ...


----------



## twinworld (25 Juin 2009)

non le décompte des points se fait d'une année sur l'autre. Pour chaque tournoi, on regarde les résultats de la fois passée. Si tu fais mieux, on attribue les points pour chaque nouveau pallier franchi, mais si tu fais moins bien, tu perds les points que tu avais fait. Comme Nadal avait gagné la dernière fois, il va perdre 2000 points. Et si Federer gagne il aura 400 ou 500 points de plus (je sais plus si on a 1500 ou 1600 points quand on est finaliste). Si Federer est juste finaliste et qu'il perd, ça lui fera 0 point. 

Sinon, pour Djokivic, il est pas super en forme ces temps. Et puis c'est pas tellement un joueur de gazon. Il pourrait tomber contre Federer en demi et rencontrer Murray en finale, mais ça va être dur.


----------



## yret (25 Juin 2009)

OK pour les points: c'est ce que je comprenais globalement... mais je trouverais plus juste qu'une fois les points acquis, on ne les perde plus ... 

Certes Djoko ne semble pas en grande forme mais il a bien gagné l'open d'australie 2008 à peu près dans les mêmes conditions ...

et puis le gazon londonien n'est plus ce qu'il était (moins rapide)


----------



## twinworld (26 Juin 2009)

yret a dit:


> OK pour les points: c'est ce que je comprenais globalement... mais je trouverais plus juste qu'une fois les points acquis, on ne les perde plus ...


à l'ATP Race, ils les perdent pas... pendant une année 

Pour Djokovic, il a pas un tableau facile : Fish, et s'il le passe, il aura droit à Robredo (m'étonnerait que Sela batte Robredo, même s'il a défait Schüttler), pis encore après Cilic ou Haas ou Andreev. Aucun de ces joueurs n'est un spécialiste du gazon, mais ça fait quand même du joli monde.

Sinon, y a potentiellement quelques jolis matches ce vendredi dans le bas du tableau hommes. ça va être sympa, j'espère.


----------



## yret (27 Juin 2009)

Fish sans problème pour Djoko (3 x 6/4) et ce sera Sela finalement !


----------



## twinworld (28 Juin 2009)

ouais, sur ce coup, j'ai eu zéro pointé. Allez, je m'avoue pas vaincu. Je mets une piécette sur Wawrinka lundi contre Murray, juste parce que ça me ferait plaisir qu'il passe un huitième de grand chelem


----------



## yret (28 Juin 2009)

Wavrinka toujours dans l'ombre de "l'autre suisse" Federer d'ailleurs ...


----------



## twinworld (28 Juin 2009)

n'empêche que je mets quand même une pièce dessus


----------



## yret (29 Juin 2009)

pourquoi pas ?

mais j'aimerais bien voir quelqu'un d'autre que federer remporter ce tournoi ... pour changer et par "justice" vis à vis de Nadal blessé qui perdrait "tout" sans combattre avec un super début de saison pourtant !


----------



## twinworld (29 Juin 2009)

c'est pas une question de "justice". Si Federer doit redevenir numéro 1 à la fin de ce tournoi, ça sera pas immérité. Au tennis, comme dans tous les sports, on fait une carrière non seulement sur ses capacités techniques mais aussi sur ses capacités physiques. Il se trouve que certains sont plus fragiles physiquement que d'autres, ça fait partie du jeu. 

Sinon, on pourrait aussi se dire que c'est salaud que tous les numéros un ne soient plus classés numéro un. Car finalement, en général ce qui fait qu'ils déclinent, c'est le manque de motivation, ou la fatigue, ou la "vieillesse", bref des éléments qui sont externes au jeu.


----------



## yret (29 Juin 2009)

oui certes ... mais ce n'est pas vraiment ce que je veux signifier ...

Nadal n'est pas absent tant de temps que cela, malheureusement, il l'est lors de grands chelems et si les points comptaient comme à l'ATP race, il serait encore premier un certain temps

et puis justement les meilleurs numéros 1 sont ceux qui restent le plus longtemps et/ou qui gagnent le plus grand nombre de tournois.

Ce qui est assez déroutant dans ce décomtpe de points, c'est qu'à à peine 2 mois près, Nadal passe d'un record égalé de tournois ATP 1000 (comme Agassi) au probable statut de numéro 2 ...

Alors bien sûr, Federer est et reste un très grand joueur mais je crois que Nadal lui est supérieur depuis bientôt 2 ans (d'ailleurs je suis presque sûr que Federer préférerait se "venger" de Nadal et de retrouver sa place "à la régulière" si je peux m'exprimer ainsi ...  

Enfin, il est possible que le jeu de Nadal soit bien plus éprouvant physiquement que d'autres ... comme en son temps avec Jim Courrier qui avait une frappe de coup droit à la base-ball et battait Agassi à ce petit jeu ... mais il n'a pas tenu tant de temps que cela


----------



## twinworld (29 Juin 2009)

moi aussi j'aime bien le jeu de Nadal. Je le trouve plus explosif que celui de Federer, et plus spectaculaire à certains endroits. Faudra peut-être qu'il trouve d'autres moyens de jouer pour épargner son physique, comme Tiger Woods en son temps qui avait changé son jeu pour pouvoir continuer à être parmi les tous meilleurs joueurs.


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2009)

C'est un jeu d'éléphant dans un magasin de porcelaine, le jeu de Nadal...
C'est un joueur qui aura plus de pépins physiques et d'usure que les autres...
À cause de ce jeu là, justement...


----------



## twinworld (29 Juin 2009)

si Nadal est un éléphant, Karlovic c'est quoi alors ??


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> si Nadal est un éléphant, Karlovic c'est quoi alors ??



Justement tiens: "A quoi sert Ivo Karlovic, au juste? A rien, répondent les puristes: il sert"  Point d'impact au service: 3 mètres 80. :affraid:

Quant à Nadal, ses problèmes et soucis ne sont pas que physiques...


----------



## twinworld (29 Juin 2009)

et là, Murray est en train de prendre le large. Fait chier Murray !!


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> si Nadal est un éléphant, Karlovic c'est quoi alors ??


Un joueur de baseball ?!...
Un lanceur de marteau ?!... 



WebOliver a dit:


> Justement tiens: "A quoi sert Ivo Karlovic, au juste? A rien, répondent les puristes: il sert"  Point d'impact au service: 3 mètres 80. :affraid:
> 
> Quant à Nadal, ses problèmes et soucis ne sont pas que physiques...


Le jeu de Nadal et le jeu español m'ennuient profondément... :sleep: 
Federer a un jeu plus attrayant, en tout cas pour moi...


----------



## twinworld (29 Juin 2009)

2 - 2 ! Allez Stan !! punaise, au boulot j'ai parié sur une victoire en 5 sets, fais un effort !!

[Edit : mince, perdu ! ch'uis déçu   ]


----------



## yret (30 Juin 2009)

pas de chance twinworld décidemment ! 

Murray passe mais plus fort encore c'est Hewitt !! D'où il revient celui-là ??  :love:

Et chez les femmes alors, on reprend des soeurs williams avec un peu de safina ? 

Dommage en tout cas pour Mauresmo qui n'était pas loin (et aurait dû y croire un peu plus ?)


----------



## twinworld (30 Juin 2009)

yret a dit:


> pas de chance twinworld décidemment !


ouais, purée ! Mais aussi, tout ce qu'il loupe comme balle de break. Il en a concrétisé que 3 sur 13. 

pour les dames cet après-midi, je mets des pièces sur les 4 premières Safina, Dementieva, et les frangines Williams. Faut que j'me r'fasse !!


----------



## yret (30 Juin 2009)

C'est bon pour Safina et facile pour Vénus !

Pour revenir à karlovic, on ne peut pas dire que Tsonga ait été mauvais (4 sets accrochés) mais se prendre 46 aces en 4 sets, cela représente tout de même près de 12 jeux gagnés au service soit la moitié des jeux qu'il a gagnés ! :affraid:

Et c'est bon maintenant pour Serena ! La hiérarchie des têtes de série féminines est pleinement respectée !! 1,2, 3 et 4 !


----------



## twinworld (30 Juin 2009)

youhouuuu, je me suis refait !! 

ouais, pour Karlo je me réjouis de voir comment Federer va se débrouiller demain. Un collègue de boulot me faisait remarquer que Federer a gagné les deux derniers matches joués contre le géant atomique.


----------



## twinworld (1 Juillet 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Quant à Nadal, ses problèmes et soucis ne sont pas que physiques...


bon, mais alors c'est quoi les problèmes perso de Nadal ?? On a un peu de temps jusqu'à vendredi et les demis.. autant jouer à la presse people. On veut tout savoir !


----------



## yret (2 Juillet 2009)

Là où Federer m'épate le plus, c'est sur les tie-breaks ! On dirait qu'il les gagne tous (sauf contre Nadal peut-être) ... 

C'est vrai qu'il a une énorme expérience des moments forts !


----------



## yret (6 Juillet 2009)

Pour preuve encore cette finale !  

Déçu que Nadal perde sa 1ère place ... sans combattre mais ce record colle bien au talent de Federer ...


----------



## greggorynque (6 Juillet 2009)

Yahoooo Federer qui gagner quasiment sans breaker, tu avais raison yret, les tie-break c'est son truc !


----------



## twinworld (15 Août 2009)

A moins de deux semaines de l'US Open, on peut ouvrir la cantine 

Tsonga joue ce soir contre Murray. Ce dernier avait perdu lors de leur dernière rencontre, mais c'était il y a plus d'une année et demi. Depuis, l'Ecossais est monté en puissance. Je mise une pièce sur lui.


----------



## yret (16 Août 2009)

Perdu pour Tsonga mais surtout Murray passe n°2 mondial ! 

Non vraiment cette manière de décompter les points ATP n'est pas judicieuse pour moi ...

en 2 mois, Nadal se retrouve de 1 à 3 ...:mouais:


----------



## twinworld (16 Août 2009)

ouais mais si on faisait qu'additionner les points obtenus à chaque victoire, sans tenir compte de l'année précédente, ça deviendrait impossible de rattraper les premiers. 

Et puis dans le cas de Nadal, il a été arrêté pendant 2 mois. C'est normal qu'il perde des rangs. Il reviendra.


----------



## yret (16 Août 2009)

2 mois c'est rien du tout, ce n'est pas 1 an d'abscence tout de même ! 

Sinon, il y en un qui monte vite, c'est Del Potro ! Son parcours est plutôt exceptionnel depuis Roland (demi à 2 doigts de sortir Federer )


----------



## twinworld (16 Août 2009)

oui ! je me réjouis de voir la fin de la compétition cette année et le début de la prochaine. l'US Open, la masters cup et l'Open d'Australie vont être palpitants avec deux nouveaux qui se font de plus en plus pressants : Del Potro, Murray, et Djokovic qui reste quand même dangereux.

J'ai encore regardé le tableau de classement de l'ATP. Nadal et Federer ont 2 tournois de moins que Murray et 3 de moins que Djokovic. Il faudra qu'ils tiennent leur rang l'année prochaine s'ils veulent pas perdre des points. C'est un peu ce qui arrive à Nadal cette année. Il a trop joué l'année passée et cette année, à cause de cette blessure, il perd beaucoup de points pour des tournois qu'il peut pas assumer. C'est pour ça qu'à mon avis, il est pas dans une si mauvaise posture que ça.

(source 
http://www.atpworldtour.com/Rankings/Singles.aspx?d=10.08.2009&c=&r=1#


----------



## twinworld (16 Août 2009)

troisième set, Del Potro est en difficulté. Il perd 4 sets 0.


----------



## yret (22 Août 2009)

Cincinnati: on prend les 4 meilleurs et ça donne ? 

Allez Nadal !!


----------



## twinworld (22 Août 2009)

hmm.. je sais pas. Je vois assez bien Murray en finale. Par contre dans l'autre demi, j'arrive pas à savoir si Nadal est suffisamment en forme pour tenir contre Djokovic et le passer.


----------



## twinworld (1 Septembre 2009)

Et paf ! c'est le retour de Flushing... 
http://www.usopen.org/en_US/index.html


----------



## yret (1 Septembre 2009)

Allez Serena !


----------



## yret (12 Septembre 2009)

Serena en demi ...
Nadal aussi ... pour l'instant cela me plaît bien !


----------



## boodou (13 Septembre 2009)

en tout cas, paraît que Nadal c'est une grosse brelle au jokari ... :mouais:


----------



## twinworld (13 Septembre 2009)

yret a dit:


> Serena en demi ...
> Nadal aussi ... pour l'instant cela me plaît bien !


suis content que Nadal soit en demi. Mais ses douleurs physiques persistantes sont quand même inquiétantes. J'espère pour lui qu'elles vont passer. 

Parce que là, dans son match contre Gonzo, s'il n'avait pas plu, et si Gonzo avait pu faire durer le match, comme il l'aime à le faire, je suis pas persuadé que Nadal aurait tenu 5 sets.


----------



## yret (13 Septembre 2009)

d'ailleurs il n'a pas tenu physiquement contre Del Potro ...


----------



## twinworld (13 Septembre 2009)

ouais, bien qu'en conférence de presse, il ait dit que sa défaite n'était pas due à ses ennuis physiques.


----------



## yret (5 Décembre 2009)

La saison 2009 se termine et 2010 pointe son nez ...

Niveau messieurs, une saison pleine de rebondissements et un Nadal qui me laisse perplexe ...

en effet, je me demande s'il n'a pas laissé "filer" le masters (tellement sa non-combativité semblait affichée ...) pour mieux se concentrer sur cet évènement majeur pour l'Espagne: la finale de la coupe Davis ... 

et à en voir son 1er match, je commence à y croire sérieusement ! 

Niveau dames, des rebondissements aussi mais une Serena Williams revenue au 1er plan ! 

(Merci de na pas ouvrir tout le temps la même discussion, les saisons s'enchainent, le tennis continue ici).


----------



## twinworld (5 Décembre 2009)

oui, j'ai eu la même idée à propos de Nadal, quand j'ai entendu ce vendredi soir à la radio qu'il avait gagné son match de Coupe Davis. 

Je me réjouis de l'Open d'Australie !  La saison prochaine, des joueurs comme Del Potro, Soderling, Murray (?) vont en vouloir vraiment, Nadal, Djokovic et Federer auront fort à faire pour défendre leur rang. ça risque d'être une très chouette saison.


----------



## yret (5 Décembre 2009)

yret a dit:


> (Merci de na pas ouvrir tout le temps la même discussion, les saisons s'enchainent, le tennis continue ici).[/COLOR]



eh bien c'était tout à fait volontaire ! car ce fil dure depuis très longtemps et ne correspondait plus au titre (modifié depuis) et aux premiers messages ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2009)

Ouais, ce que yret voulait c'était "_enlarge his tennis_"
Il a dû recevoir un spam.


----------



## yret (5 Décembre 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> oui, j'ai eu la même idée à propos de Nadal, quand j'ai entendu ce vendredi soir à la radio qu'il avait gagné son match de Coupe Davis.



surtout avec 7/5 - 6/0 - 6/2 en finale de coupe Davis !


----------



## twinworld (5 Décembre 2009)

Bon, pour nuancer un peu, Berdych est un bon joueur qui peut poser problème parfois, mais c'est ni Djokovic, ni Soderling. 

On verra vraiment où il en est la saison prochaine. Ca va être chouette.


----------



## yret (20 Janvier 2010)

Allez nos amis ont maintenant bien entamé l'Open d'Australie, alors pronostics ?


----------



## twinworld (21 Janvier 2010)

bon alors mon prono pour le 4è tour (8è de finale), les matches opposeront : 
*Federer - Hewit
Verdasco - Davydenko
Djokovic - Youzhny
Haas - Almagro
Rodick - Gonzalez
Del Potro - Wawrinka* (je sais, c'est risqué pour Wawrinka, il a perdu son dernier match contre Cilic au début de l'année, mais il avait gagné les 4 précédents).
*Murray - Monfils* (C'est pas évident que Monfils passe, faudra qu'il fasse bouger un peu Isner. Si ce dernier arrive à imposer son jeu de brut, c'est lui qui passe).
*Karlolvic - Nadal*

Et en quart de finale 
*Federer - Davydenko
Djokovic - Haas
Roddick - Wawrinka* (là encore pas sûr du tout que Waw passe, mais comme Del Potro a un oedem au poignet et que Waw a déjà réussi à bousculer un peu Del Potro précédemment, je veux croire à un petit miracle).
*Murray - Nadal*


----------



## yret (21 Janvier 2010)

bon eh bien arrêtons nous au stade des quarts parce qu'ensuite pas évident !

Davydenko peut très bien sortir Federer et Murray Nadal ...

Pour les filles, je vois bien Serena poursuivre "sereinement" sa route, pendant que Vénus sera stoppée ... sinon Henin pourquoi pas ...


----------



## twinworld (21 Janvier 2010)

yret a dit:


> Davydenko peut très bien sortir Federer et Murray Nadal ...


oui, mais faudrait donner les prono pour les matches d'avant !!!  Moi j'ai pas encore donné mon avis quant aux matches Federer-Davydenko et Nadal-Murray.

Pour les filles, je dirais que les Belges vont passer, mais je me réjouis de voir si Wickmayer va passer l'épaule face à Hénin. Venus risque de se heurter à Radwanska. Serena devra quand même gérer Stosur qui est devant son public. Et puis Safina... c'est toujours dur avec elle. Je dirais qu'elle va quand même aller au delà des quarts, parce qu'elle a pas un tableau trop dur.


----------



## yret (21 Janvier 2010)

OK !

donc Federer, Djoko,  Davydenko , Nadal, Almagro, Roddick, Del Potro, Murray et aux quarts, je
me risque;

Davydenko, Djoko, Roddick, Nadal (pour les demies)


----------



## twinworld (22 Janvier 2010)

yret a dit:


> Davydenko, Djoko, Roddick, Nadal (pour les demies)


hmm.. Nadal, faudrait qu'il batte Murray. Je suis pas sûr qu'il soit assez en forme. 

bon on a le droit de corriger nos pronos au fur et à mesure que les tours avancent et qu'on se gourre, d'acc ? sinon on peut plus jouer.


----------



## yret (22 Janvier 2010)

OK !


----------



## twinworld (22 Janvier 2010)

bon ben voilà, Wawrinka m'a fait mentir. Et Isner a réussi à imposer son jeu de brute épaisse.


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2010)

Ptin côté Français ca sent pas bon pour Roland Garros... C'est la dèche


----------



## twinworld (22 Janvier 2010)

NED a dit:


> Ptin côté Français ca sent pas bon pour Roland Garros... C'est la dèche


bof, ça veut rien dire. Des fois il suffit de faire un bon début de saison sur terre battue à Madrid et autres pour donner confiance et faire un bon Roland Garros.


----------



## yret (23 Janvier 2010)

En tout cas, du côté de Davydenko, ça déroule ! 

On dirait que, depuis qu'il est sorti de ses problèmes de matchs truqués, il y a eu comme un déclic ...

Côté femmes, même chose pour Serena ...


----------



## yret (24 Janvier 2010)

Nadal et Murray en quarts après avoir livré une bonne "copie" face aux "brutes du service" ...


----------



## twinworld (24 Janvier 2010)

et Hénin a passé aussi.


----------



## yret (24 Janvier 2010)

Par contre, c'est fini pour Del Potro ...


----------



## twinworld (24 Janvier 2010)

ouais, ça je pensais bien qu'il tiendrait pas. Que ce soit face à Cilic ou à Wawrinka, il était diminué.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29 Janvier 2010)

Vive Federer


----------



## Grug (29 Janvier 2010)

N'empêche que dans vos beaux pronostics de départ, y'avait pas de français dans le carré final&#8230; 

Un écossais pour le titre ça serait sympa.


----------



## twinworld (29 Janvier 2010)

Grug a dit:


> N'empêche que dans vos beaux pronostics de départ, y'avait pas de français dans le carré final


ouais, on s'est trompé. On avait pas mis Cilic non plus.


----------



## yret (30 Janvier 2010)

Oui j'aimerais voir Murray l'emporter ... et aussi Serena ... (même si le retour d'Henin est grandiose )


----------



## twinworld (30 Janvier 2010)

Pour Serena, ton voeux s'est réalisé. Pour Murray, je me réjouis de voir le match demain. C'est un adversaire très coriace. 

Federer a battu Davydenko à Melbourne malgré ses précédentes défaites et les commentaires disaient que les tournois en 2 sets gagnants sont définitivement du tennis différent que les tournois en 3 sets gagnants. 

Pour le moment, Murray a l'avantage des victoires avec 6 victoires à 4. Mais la seule fois que Murray et Federer se sont rencontrés dans un tournoi en 3 sets, c'était à New-York en 2008 et Federer avait gagné. Depuis, ils se sont rencontrés 5 fois dans des tournois en 2 sets. Murray a gagné 3 fois, et Federer a gagné les deux deux dernière fois. 

ça va vraiment être intéressant.


----------



## yret (30 Janvier 2010)

pour Davydenko, certains commentaires évoquent "un étonnant changement brutal" après avoir gagné le 1er set ... (espérons qu'il n'y avait rien là-dessous ...) 

dommage aussi pour Tsonga qui, malgré un Federer sur un nuage, n'a pas dû se lâcher comme il sait le faire ...


----------



## twinworld (30 Janvier 2010)

yret a dit:


> pour Davydenko, certains commentaires évoquent "un étonnant changement brutal" après avoir gagné le 1er set ... (espérons qu'il n'y avait rien là-dessous ...)


ben ça arrive à tous les grands joueurs. Des fois pendant 1 set ou 2, y a plus rien qui passe.


----------



## inkclub (31 Janvier 2010)

bonjour,

+1 pour federer 

Federer toujours plus haut
Après un nouveau chef-d'oeuvre, Roger Federer remporte son 16e titre du Grand Chelem en disposant (6-3, 6-4, 7-6[11]) de l'Écossais Andy Murray. Pour son quatrième titre en Australie, le Suisse a sauvé cinq balles de troisième set avant de toucher encore un sommet. 

la suite ici :

http://www.lequipe.fr/Tennis/breves2010/20100131_122300_federer-domine-murray.html

@+


----------



## yret (31 Janvier 2010)

ben oui ... dommage pour Murray qui a dû être un peu crispé ... 

j'aurais finalement préférer Nadal en finale (mais il est encore blessé); cela aurait probablement eu plus de relief ...


----------



## twinworld (6 Février 2010)

Avec Nadal qui se retrouve 4è et Murray 3è, si le classement reste comme ça jusqu'au prochain chelem, ça va modifier les tableaux. Nadal risque de rencontrer Federer en demi finale, s'ils restent tous les deux en lice jusque là. Et puis de l'autre côté on aurait Djokovic contre Murray.


----------



## yret (6 Février 2010)

cela peut relancer Nadal et être très intéressant entre Djoko et Murray ...


----------



## twinworld (23 Mai 2010)

bon ben finalement, le classement a été modifié. On se retrouve avec un tableau comme l'année passée. Sauf que cette année, Soderling est dans la partie de tableau de Federer. 

Et puis j'ai mal regardé ou Del Potro est absent ? J'ai pas vu Clijsters dans le tableau des dames, non plus. 2 grands absents.


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Mai 2010)

et la Aravane passe


----------



## oniiychan (1 Juin 2010)

Mvouis m'enfin bon.... Il vaut mieux faire du tennis en pension que d'avoir le pénis en tension.... 
Voilà voilà, ça c'est fait - J'avais envie de la placer.... :rateau:

Pis maintenant je sors ====> []


----------



## tirhum (1 Juin 2010)

Pour un premier message...
Au bar, qui plus est...


----------



## oniiychan (1 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Pour un premier message...
> Au bar, qui plus est...



Arff :rose:
Ai-je mal agis ? 
Sniff, en même temps il faut bien commencer quelque part 

Promesse est faite, j'interviendrai ailleurs, au bar toujours entre autre, avec des propos plus pertinents mais aussi je l'espère, aussi drôles, voire caustiques que ce que j'ai pu lire au sein de la plupart des sujets.


----------



## tirhum (1 Juin 2010)

Ouais, ouais...
T'as égaré ton premier (autre) pseudo ?!...


----------



## oniiychan (1 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouais, ouais...
> T'as égaré ton premier (autre) pseudo ?!...



Euh... ....


Après une réflexion intense, si si, c'est écrit au dessus - Je ne comprends pô m'sieur...
J'ai bien un autre pseudo, mais - parce qu'il y a toujours un "MAIS" - Pseudo avec lequel je suis très fâché, et qui traine quelque part sur un ou deux autres forum... Forum(s) dont je tairais les noms car je ne m'en souviens plus à vrai dire :mouais:


----------



## Grug (5 Juin 2010)

Tiens, avant qu'on referme, quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi le monogramme de Roger Ferderer est si moche alors que les suisses sont réputés pour être doué en Graphisme ?


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juin 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Tiens, avant qu'on referme, quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi le monogramme de Roger Ferderer est si moche alors que les suisses sont réputés pour être doué en Graphisme ?



Sûrement parce que c'est sa femme qui a eu l'idée 



> The idea for a monogram emerged from the logo that Mirka Vavrinec, now Federers wife, and her father developed for his fragrance, RF-Roger Federer, introduced in 2003. The result was a freehand squiggle. If you knew what you were looking at, you saw the R and the F; if you didnt, you didnt.


----------



## twinworld (5 Juin 2010)

et un petit pronostique pour demain ? Soderling a ses chances.


----------



## JPTK (5 Juin 2010)

*Magnifique victoire de l'Italienne, très beau, elle était comme transportée et DIEU SAIT SI J'AIME PAS LES RITALES !! :love:*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h55 ----------

Bon bah demain il évident que Sorderling à toutes ses chances et que Nadal va gagner quand même à moins de se coincer une couille dans le short :rateau:


----------



## twinworld (5 Juin 2010)

Ouais, Schiavonne a super bien joué. Et surtout, elle est chouette comme fille à l'interview. Je l'ai découverte durant cette quinzaine et je l'ai trouvée super fraîche.

Quand je disais que Soderling a ses chances, ça voulait dire que je mise une pièce sur lui pour la victoire. Je pense pas que Nadal va gagner. A Madrid, contre Federer, je l'ai pas trouvé si dominateur que ça. Avant, j'avais l'impression qu'il était loin au-dessus. Et puis Soderling est en très grande forme. Il a montré une vraie maîtrise sur ces derniers matches, aussi bien en quart qu'en demi, car Berdych, c'est pas le dernier des derniers et il fallait y aller pour le battre.


----------



## JPTK (5 Juin 2010)

Yep mais Nadal, je le connais pas assez encore, j'ai pas suivi son parcours de près, mais ça sent quand même le type qui a plusieurs cartes à jouer et qui sait réagir s'il le faut, je sais pas, Sordeling j'y crois pas trop, à voir.... j'ai hâte en tout cas car tout est possible oui.


----------



## twinworld (5 Juin 2010)

Ben Soderling (avec le R juste avan le L seulement, c'est plus facile à prononcer ) a battu Nadal l'année passée. Evidemment, Nadal était blessé. Evidemment Nadal est un combattant qui sait faire preuve de ressources particulières et de coups géniaux lorsque nécessaire...

N'empêche, je laisse ma pièce sur Soderling et même, j'ajoute un vieux chewing gum presque pas mâché et un petit cailloux blanc qui brille !


----------



## twinworld (6 Juin 2010)

Mirdre, j'm'a gouré !


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2010)

Paumé 50 balles.


----------



## twinworld (6 Juin 2010)

bon ben la place de numéro un est perdue, et ça risquerait bien de durer, parce qu'à Wimbledon, Rafa a tout à gagner et Federer tout à perdre.


----------



## Grug (6 Juin 2010)

oh ben oui, la dure loi du sport&#8230;


----------



## JPTK (8 Juin 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> Mirdre, j'm'a gouré !




pffff je l'avais dit, faut dire qu'il a été monumental encore, quelle défense bordel de dieu ! 
Et si encore s'il attaquait pas et te faisait pas des coups de ouf ça irait mais bon c'est tout le contraire !  :love:

J'ai que la TNT je crois (moi et la télé ça fait 2... nenfbox quoi), y a moyen d'y voir wimbledon ?


----------



## twinworld (8 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> pffff je l'avais dit, faut dire qu'il a été monumental encore, quelle défense bordel de dieu ! Et si encore s'il attaquait pas et te faisait pas des coups de ouf ça irait mais bon c'est tout le contraire !


ouais, il a été impressionnant. Il a surtout su gêner Soderling, ce que Federer n'a pas réussi à  trouver. 



JPTK a dit:


> J'ai que la TNT je crois (moi et la télé ça fait 2... nenfbox quoi), y a  moyen d'y voir wimbledon ?


Je sais pas ce que vous avez comme chaînes sur votre TNT. Chez moi, la TNT est fournie par le câble et donc j'ai une pliée de chaînes. Mais les autres années, où j'avais pas la TNT, je regardais les matches sur Zattoo, où j'avais Eurosport allemagne. Et là, si dans votre bouquet, vous avez une ou deux chaînes anglaises, vous devriez avoir tous les matches rediffusés.


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2010)

euh, c'eest pas fini, mais là&#8230; 59-59

:affraid:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juin 2010)

Grug a dit:


> euh, c'eest pas fini, mais là&#8230; 59-59
> 
> :affraid:


Match vraiment incroyable : 7h06 pour un seul set ! Et il n'est pas fini !

Dans un autre article :
De Gaël Monfils : _C'est un truc de martien_.
Et de l'auteur de l'article :
_Quant au nombre de jeux, cela relève de la science-fiction. Même le  tableau d'affichage craque à 50-49.


_


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2010)

Incroyable ce match ! Ils ont battus tous les records !! 11h05 de jeu !! Le Français "s'incline", j'ai rien vu du tout car j'ai pas de télé là où je suis en ce moment, mais c'est complètement fou !


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Incroyable ce match ! Ils ont battus tous les records !! 11h05 de jeu !! Le Français "s'incline", j'ai rien vu du tout car j'ai pas de télé là où je suis en ce moment, mais c'est complètement fou !


Après 11 heures et 5 minutes de match, l'Américain John  Isner est venu à bout du Français Nicolas Mahut en cinq sets, dont un dernier qui  aura duré à lui seul plus de 8 heures (4-6, 6-3, 7-6, 6-7, 70-68) 
La partie, qui a battu tous les records de l'histoire du tennis, avait  commencé mardi. Elle avait été interrompue une première fois par la nuit  à deux sets partout, puis une deuxième fois mercredi à 59-59 d'un  cinquième set qui a dépassé tous les records. Car outre le fait d'être  le match le plus long de l'Histoire, c'est également le set le plus  long, le plus grand nombre de jeux (183) ou encore le plus grand nombre  d'aces (112 pour Isner, 103 pour Mahut).


----------



## WebOliver (24 Juin 2010)

Et Isner rejoue demain.


----------



## boodou (25 Juin 2010)

Nicolas Mahut semble un bon élément pour le prochain Mondial  il ne lâche rien lui


----------



## yret (28 Juin 2010)

Beau record en effet ... dommage pour notre français tout de même ...

Mattieu contre Nadal à Wimbledon ...


----------



## Grug (28 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et Isner rejoue demain.



et Mahut a disputé un double 3 heures plus tard !


----------



## yret (30 Juin 2010)

Un nouveau duel "Nadal - Soderling" ... mais je vois plutôt Soderling gagner (au vu des problèmes de genou de Nadal)


----------



## yret (1 Juillet 2010)

Bon ben ... je me suis trompé et tant mieux !


----------



## twinworld (1 Juillet 2010)

j'ai pas tellement suivi Wimbledon cette année. Il a été solide Djokovic ? au vu du match précédent contre Yen-Hsun Lu, gagné en 3 sets 6-2, je dirais que oui, mais Berdych est pas un type facile. 

Allez, je prends tous les risques, je dis une finale Berdych Murray


----------



## yret (2 Juillet 2010)

Bien vu pour Berdych mais ... ce sera contre Nadal qui m'a épaté ! je ne le voyais pas sortir Murray et ... en 3 sets qui plus est ! :king:


----------



## twinworld (2 Juillet 2010)

J'ai pas encore eu le temps de voir les resultats ,


----------



## yret (5 Juillet 2010)

Allez un 8ème titre du grand chelem pour Nadal dont le "fighting spirit" m'étonne et me séduit toujours !


----------



## twinworld (5 Juillet 2010)

bravo Rafa !!!  J'ai pas regardé le match, mais j'ai juste vu qu'il a gagné en 3 sets. Quelle domination.


----------

